# Traveling Man



## gunsbillygun

just wondering who all on here are a  " Traveling Man "
f&am

WE ARE BROTHERS


1. gunsbillygun
2. slingblade
3. carp
4. dutchman
5. dusty
6. jbrooker
7. hoghunter1
8. ruger#3
9. stan in s.c.
10. s freeman
11. paymaster
12. phoneman
13. pop
14. scpo
15. dls
16. deer farmer
17. carl fountain
18. shakey hunter
19. drgnhntr 37
20. ultra mag
21. doug bush
22. mathews1
23. porkie
24. timberman
25. robbiey
26. fuzbo
27. doublebrowtine
28. johny tarzan
29. hamhock
30. #4s
31. baldfish
32. walton1
33. quackndeerhuntinRN
34. snakedogs72
35. riversedge
36. fowl play
37. firethorn
38. aewhite
39. bram
40. dixie slugs
41. youngmanbill
42. rifleroom
43. jbright52
44. tom threetoes
45. fltoak05
46. ga.mason
47. johnk3
48. magnumrecovery
49. clent586
50. campingman
51. chriswheelus
52. ranjan1
53. copenhagen cowboy
54. quackwacker
55. north ga. fireman
56. king pin
57. fdshriner
58. cessna
59. justbb
60. poppyglc
61. firefighterusa
62. canyonhunter
63. bullhart
64. ibornagain
65. ram 2500
66. dwharalson
67. d lusk
68. lawdawg915
69. geow
70. bar046
71. sniper27
72. joey9094
73. ga no pro
74. champ
75. jfocket
76. wvduece
77. robbie the deer hunter
78. klark kent
79. naildrvr
80. joe blanks 
81. fitterdawg
82. ar hillbilly
83. keith44spl
84. ga dawg -father
85. lonnie in the mountains
86. ditchdigger
87. a.tayler
88. trzlwf
89. qturn
90. fitterdawg
91. sunnydaleslim
92. head east
93. thar 31321
94. moose911
95. tigwelder
96. just john
97. harley45
98. 00leland00
99. fieldtrip,death from above
100. tank1202
101. chris41081
102. adebord30183
103. wsm
104. rider1009
105. produnker
106. ckierbow
107.BULL BUTTER
108. PaulD
109. CL shoer
110. firebiker
111. red ranger 3
112. blues brother
113. Boots2
114. shing 308
115. bubbadawg
116. cddogfan1
117. fuel-injected
118. Glassman
119. HBC4570
120. hogdogtw008
121. Slim Chance
122. smoky ghost
123. Jay Bee
124. hogghead
125. telco guy
126. briar patch
127. mikel
128. m booth
129. collardncornbread
130. CADFather
131. wing zero
132. jfuqua
133. riverone
134. woods-n-water
135. crackerz
136. dogchaser
137. Greatflake
138. nkbigdog


----------



## Slingblade

I've done a bit of traveling.


----------



## Carp

yep


----------



## dutchman

Me, too.

3/26/81.

Buford #292, PM.


----------



## dusty

*Traveling*

since 91 and shriner


----------



## jbrooker

Traveler here


----------



## gunsbillygun

i knew i felt at home.


----------



## hoghunter1

Traveler here as well and enjoy every minute of it.


----------



## Ruger#3

*Yep!*

Me to.


----------



## hoghunter1

its good to know we are among friends


----------



## Stan in SC

Yup.


----------



## willbuck

John H. Jones #348


----------



## Paymaster

Loftin 688


----------



## gunsbillygun

unity 36


----------



## gunsbillygun

any one else


----------



## phoneman

*F&AM*



Dallas #182


----------



## Pop

yep. Ball Ground 261 F&AM, PM and present Chaplain, also Cherokee Shrine Club.  Check out the avatar


----------



## gunsbillygun

present chaplain here.


----------



## hoghunter1

Pace # 558


----------



## DLS

Rose Hill 484


----------



## Deer Farmer

# 133 Jeffersonville Ga.- Past Master and Shriner. Glad to know all you Brothers!


----------



## carl fountain

I to have traveled some..E to W and back again!my grandmother is #449 st.mtn..


----------



## gunsbillygun

it is good to hear from all my brothers.


----------



## gunsbillygun

i think we might need our own thread.


----------



## hoghunter1

gunsbillygun said:


> i think we might need our own thread.



I agree but you know what will happen. If you havent already, Do a search for masons and read some of the things other members of this board write about F&AM. If they only knew what we really do I am sure there view would be different. 

But I would like to say hello to all of my brothers here.


----------



## gunsbillygun

you mean we ant going to take over the goverment.


----------



## hoghunter1

gunsbillygun said:


> you mean we ant going to take over the goverment.



Well.......... I guess we better not this week. I talked to Mr.Bush today and he asked if it would be ok with us if he stayed in for a little longer so I agreed.


----------



## gunsbillygun

oh well.
i did a search and it seems people have no clue.
i did find out that im in a cult that is evil, bad and somewhat spooky, 
we chant, have sexual explicid symbles,. and im going to a bad place,
and i thought it was a good thing to be a mason.
well i guess ill have to take my chances in beliving in God, Jesus, as my greater power, and helping the comunity out. oh well. and i just got aponted chaplain. man are they going to be upset when i pray to God. insted of the evilone.ohhh

 Edited for typing around the censor.


----------



## hoghunter1

gunsbillygun said:


> oh well.
> i did a search and it seems people have no clue.
> i did find out that im in a cult that is evil, bad and somewhat spooky,
> we chant, have sexual explicid symbles,. and im going to he!!.
> and i thought it was a good thing to be a mason.
> well i guess ill have to take my chances in beliving in God, Jesus, as my greater power, and helping the comunity out. oh well. and i just got aponted chaplain. man are they going to be upset when i pray to God. insted of the evilone.ohhh



Now you know we dont pray to god. That would make us good people and according to the history channel and some of the other threads on woody's we are evil people and shouldnt be able to do the horrible things we do.


Like I said before if they only knew what we were doing in our "secret society" all of the time they would faint.


----------



## gunsbillygun

hoghunter1 said:


> if they only knew what we were doing in our "secret society" all of the time they would faint.



or join. its a shame people come up with there own explanation of things they dont understand. 
there is no secret. thats the big thing. all the stuff they cant understand is just the history. no secret.
were like most other groups. we just have a very long history. and we kept it. the rest is just helping people.
helping our "Brothers" and there familys. the comunity we live in , the elderly. orphens, but i guess thats bad.
2b1*1,


----------



## Blue Iron

Count me in on the next goat sacrafice!


----------



## gunsbillygun

Blue Iron said:


> Count me in on the next goat sacrafice!



i like mine BBQ


----------



## shakey hunter

Done a little traveling myself.


----------



## stokes62

me too. mason and shriner. Ft Hawkins #418


----------



## gunsbillygun

yep, were all doomed.


----------



## drgnhntr37

mabel #255  St Omer Commandery #2


----------



## gunsbillygun

there are a lot more of us here than i thought. lol


----------



## hoghunter1

gunsbillygun said:


> there are a lot more of us here than i thought. lol



I had a feeling there were a few but I wasnt sure how many.


----------



## gunsbillygun

i say lets keep it on top and find out.


----------



## REMINGTON710

traviling man? whats that?


----------



## gunsbillygun

if my count-n is right 20 so far.


----------



## gunsbillygun

REMINGTON710 said:


> traviling man? whats that?



were those bad evil people that help out in the comunity.
freemasons.


----------



## REMINGTON710

gunsbillygun said:


> were those bad evil people that help out in the comunity.
> freemasons.



I was being serious...Like I wanted to have a little knowledge bout this....


----------



## hoghunter1

REMINGTON710 said:


> I was being serious...Like I wanted to have a little knowledge bout this....



Remmy we are free masons and we get together 2 times a month and do fund raisers to help out with our community and of course the masonic childrens home. We do alot of good in our communities and most of enjoy every minute of it.

By the way Billy today was our installations and all went well. I was appointed to the SS at our last meeting and I was installed today with all of the other elected and appointed officers in the lodge.


----------



## gunsbillygun

congrats, i got apponited chaplin. or how ever you spell it.lol


----------



## gunsbillygun

REMINGTON710 said:


> I was being serious...Like I wanted to have a little knowledge bout this....



i wasn't meaning to be sarcastic. like hoghunter sed, we help people, we have a lot of history in the U.S., starting with George Washington, but it goes way back befor then.
people get the wrong idea about us, because we " have secrets ", but the biggest one is there arnt any.if you do a search on the internet be very carful on what you read and belive, most if not the majority is very incorrect. the show on the history channel is way off as well. but most of us will answer any questions you might have if were able.
the rest its not that its that secreat ,just you wouldn't understand it if your not a Mason.
thanks Billy


----------



## Ruger#3

*Remington710 question*

Here's a list of other masons you might recognize;

http://www.phoenixmasonry.org/famous_masons.htm


----------



## GAbuckhunter88

My father is a mason at campbellton lodge. I plan on becoming one when i turn 21.

And you are right they do alot of good. I just won a scholarship through the knights Templar of georgia. They always are helping out.


----------



## LLove

this was my grandfathers 70-71st year. 

Honor piece for him that he thought was the sweetest thing anyone had ever done. Didn't get it finished before he passed but I'm glad he got the chance to see it. 






when its finished It'll have his initials also. Just haven't been able to bring myself to do it yet.


----------



## gunsbillygun

i love that tattoo. i got one im working on getting. when the money is right.lol


----------



## hoghunter1

LLove said:


> this was my grandfathers 70-71st year.
> 
> Honor piece for him that he thought was the sweetest thing anyone had ever done. Didn't get it finished before he passed but I'm glad he got the chance to see it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when its finished It'll have his initials also. Just haven't been able to bring myself to do it yet.



I am glad to know the story behind that now. Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## gunsbillygun

i would like to get a list of all the masons on this forum, would be great to share stuff with. through pm's and things, or other stuff in the public eye.
what say yaw?
doing trades or what ever would make you fell a little better knowing there "back ground." so to speak.


----------



## Pop

The biggest secret that the Masonic order has,that I know of, is our Masonic Childrens Home in Macon, Ga.  We have quite a few children there and we receive not one penny from the local,state, or federal goberment (note I spelled it the way I feel )

Proud of my Masonic and Shrine heritage and if I had my time to go over I would have joined at age 21


----------



## Carp

REMINGTON710 said:


> traviling man? whats that?



2 B 1 ASK 1


----------



## gunsbillygun

Pop said:


> The biggest secret that the Masonic order has,that I know of, is our Masonic Childrens Home in Macon, Ga.  We have quite a few children there and we receive not one penny from the local,state, or federal goberment (note I spelled it the way I feel )
> 
> Proud of my Masonic and Shrine heritage and if I had my time to go over I would have joined at age 21



i wish i had started "travling " sooner myself.
but i glad im started now.


----------



## ultramag

I am a traveling man.. raised 11- 14-1998..
Dewald Lodge #343
Glad to know you brothers on here


----------



## BillCarson

*Travelling man also.*



gunsbillygun said:


> just wondering who all on here are a  " Travling Man "
> f&am



I was raised in Cascade #94 in 1963. Now a member of Clarkston #492.
So mote it be.
Regards,
Douglas


----------



## DLS

Pop said:


> The biggest secret that the Masonic order has,that I know of, is our Masonic Childrens Home in Macon, Ga.  We have quite a few children there and we receive not one penny from the local,state, or federal goberment (note I spelled it the way I feel )
> 
> Proud of my Masonic and Shrine heritage and if I had my time to go over I would have joined at age 21



 I just got my home letter today. the check is headed to macon in the morning mail


----------



## gunsbillygun

mine is in the mail as well,


----------



## gunsbillygun

btt


----------



## Mathews1

Sharptop # 680


----------



## DLS

how many years y'all been traveling? I been 26 yrs!!!!


----------



## gunsbillygun

going on my 3rd.  wish i had started much earler, i have my petition in for york .


----------



## DLS

I went the path of scottish rite.. always thought I wanted to try the york rite out they are some stand up guys over there I have a friend wants me to try the shrinners but I gave drinking up & scared I will start that nitemare up again.


----------



## BillCarson

44 years here.
I remember after I was raised, I really didnt understand what it was all about. That was before the "Lodge System of Education" existed.
My uncle gave me a copy of Albert Pike's book "Morals and Dogma" and I devoured it. In my opinion all newly raised brethren should be given a copy of that along with their apron.
1 Kings  13. "Now King Solomon sent and brought Hiram from Tyre. He was the son of a widow from the tribe of Naphtali, and his father was a man of Tyre, a bronze worker; he was filled with wisdom and understanding and skill in working with all kinds of bronze work. So he came to King  Solomon and did all his work. And he cast two pillars of bronze for the outer porch, each eighteen cubits high and a line of twelve cubits measured the circumfrence of each."
Regards,
Douglas


----------



## gunsbillygun

best move i ever made. great brothers , one and all.
God Bless each and everyone of you.
Billy


----------



## gunsbillygun

well from my count * 22 * brothers so far.


----------



## gunsbillygun

well, i guess its to the top again.


----------



## ponyboy

gunsbillygun said:


> i think we might need our own thread.



prob . so ..........


----------



## gunsbillygun

well mods, what say you. can we have a sticky.hummmm


----------



## gunsbillygun

thank you very much


----------



## gunsbillygun

ok , i was wondering what position you hold or have held,and how long have you been a member. i was just appointed chaplain. , this is the first chair ive held. and looking foward to the others.
ive , been a member for going on the 3rd. year. 2nd dues card. lol, and have uncles on my side and my wifes side who are also members, the lodge i go to is the same one her uncles attend, and her grandfather before he pased away were pastmasters,im wanting to go visit the ones my uncles attend soon. they had alot to do with me joining. very good examples of men and masons.


----------



## gunsbillygun

SCPO said:


> director of works, coaching chairman. one of the most rewarding things i have done in lodge is to coach candidates through all 3 degrees.


i bet, and it makes for some realy long nights


----------



## DLS

I have started through the chairs several times , But always get side tracked with work or something & must back out . I have instructed. & filled in where I can


----------



## porkie

*Traviling Man*

Bowersville #595


----------



## hoghunter1

Thanks Mods for the sticky


----------



## Timberman

cowpens 210


----------



## gunsbillygun

head count- 24


----------



## RobbieY

Sharptop #680


----------



## gunsbillygun

just wondering what is your most rewarding thing about being a Mason.

mine is the joy i get in helping out in my own community, and the brotherhood we all share.


----------



## DLS

*Master Mason*

I started a room just for masons at my forum .I just started it today so it needs sprucing up , But we can do it. The address is in my home page . look down untill you see masons room. It is password protected so as we can talk private. If you need the password to enter just PM me over there . (I am DAN over there) Or ask me here for the password. 
 Dan
 the room is under other stuff,  ID= Masonic talk 
 see you there


----------



## Wild Turkey

How do you go about becomming a mason, or asking to join the freemasons. Father was in NC.


----------



## Just BB

Wild Turkey said:


> How do you go about becomming a mason, or asking to join the freemasons. Father was in NC.



You just did! Congrats! By the way, Sorry I didn't see this thread earlier Brothers. I've traveled since 2006. Campbellton #76. Last year SD and now JW for 08 and do the Staircase Lecture. Proud to be a part of this thread.


----------



## DLS

2-B1-ask-1


----------



## gunsbillygun

DLS said:


> 2-B1-ask-1



and thats the big mistery. 2 b 1 ask 1


----------



## gunsbillygun

Wild Turkey said:


> How do you go about becomming a mason, or asking to join the freemasons. Father was in NC.



just send one of us a pm and we will tell you how to go about the rest.


----------



## DLS

DougBush said:


> Won't it be impossible to be sure a man is a regularly raised master mason without an in person examination by the Senior Deacon?
> How can this be done over the web? (and then there are the lessons learned in the E.A. degree....??)
> Regards,
> Douglas



I can tell without examination


----------



## gunsbillygun

i dont think we will be talking anything that is not allowed by our obg. just a place for masons in general to talk shop.


----------



## #4s

Pelham #312
Working on 2nd degree now and love it all the people have been great, really willing to help and have made me feel really welcome.


----------



## gunsbillygun

stay with it, it is well worth the work and time,  little grasshopper. lol


----------



## trumpdriver

My hats off to you guys. I come from a family of Masons and Shriners just never took the step myself. Keep up the great work.


----------



## DLS

DougBush said:


> After you become a Master Mason, get a copy of Albert Pike's book "Morals and Dogma" (you can find it on the web).  There are no masonic "secrets" in it but it will help you understand the deeper meaning of what you have experienced in the 3 degrees of the Blue Lodge.
> If you decide to go further, into the Scottish Rite, it will give you a prelude to understanding  what's ahead in your masonic education.
> It's heavy reading...take it slow and digest the material
> Regards,
> Douglas


 doug,
 my instructor gave me a copy after the degree work was done. & my wife found an antique copy & gave me. I have never read them. Maybe I should


----------



## Just BB

DougBush said:


> Won't it be impossible to be sure a man is a regularly raised master mason without an in person examination by the Senior Deacon?
> How can this be done over the web? (and then there are the lessons learned in the E.A. degree....??)
> Regards,
> Douglas



Yes, if we were trying to sit in lodge right now and we didn't know you to be a mason but we aren't in lodge and we are not typing or saying anyting that is a secret. You tell me your a mason, I say great. Nothing wrong with that is there? The big problem with masonry today is that we don't talk about it. I'm proud to be a Mason and don't mind telling anyone that I am. I would have no problem inviting anyone here to come to the lodge for a tour. I'd love for anyone here to come to one of our family nights and eat and sit in the lodge to listen to guest speakers, see the historic artifacts in and around the lodge, get to see the musket ball hole in the wall from the Cival War, Sit in a lodge that was chartered in 1848 and is the only lodge in Georgia that still meets in it's original building. I'd love it if they just came and ate dinner with us before lodge. Then they could see for themselves, the type of great men that I share lodge with. Christain Men that love God, Patriotic men that love this country, Young family men that love their families and neighbors. Police officers that defend us daily share my lodge. Vets that fought for my safety and my freedom share my lodge. Honorable men of all walks of life share my lodge and we all share one thing. Masonry


----------



## gunsbillygun

Just BB said:


> Yes, if we were trying to sit in lodge right now and we didn't know you to be a mason but we aren't in lodge and we are not typing or saying anyting that is a secret. You tell me your a mason, I say great. Nothing wrong with that is there? The big problem with masonry today is that we don't talk about it. I'm proud to be a Mason and don't mind telling anyone that I am. I would have no problem inviting anyone here to come to the lodge for a tour. I'd love for anyone here to come to one of our family nights and eat and sit in the lodge to listen to guest speakers, see the historic artifacts in and around the lodge, get to see the musket ball hole in the wall from the Cival War, Sit in a lodge that was chartered in 1848 and is the only lodge in Georgia that still meets in it's original building. I'd love it if they just came and ate dinner with us before lodge. Then they could see for themselves, the type of great men that I share lodge with. Christain Men that love God, Patriotic men that love this country, Young family men that love their families and neighbors. Police officers that defend us daily share my lodge. Vets that fought for my safety and my freedom share my lodge. Honorable men of all walks of life share my lodge and we all share one thing. Masonry



i would love to come and visit, when is your meeting night . i would like to get some of the other brothers min my lodge and come sit in.


----------



## Just BB

2nd and 4th Saturdays. Eat at 6:30pm, lodge at 7:30pm.
Here's a pic of the lodge. Pretty cool old place.


----------



## gunsbillygun

thats a neat looking old building.


----------



## gunsbillygun

DougBush said:


> They will quickly see there are no goats around. Very good idea.
> Regards,
> Douglas



yea, we keep them pined up in the back .


----------



## hoghunter1

DougBush said:


> I was talking with a brother the other night and he "had heard" that a regular lodge in Atlanta was censured at Grand Lodge because they rented out their building on the nights they werent at labor to a Prince Hall lodge.
> This may be one of those "he said, they said, I heard" things. I didnt see anything about that in this month's Messenger...has anyone heard of this?
> Regards,
> Douglas



We recieved a letter from Grand Lodge that stated that we cant rent out our lodge to any organization and that was shortly after I heard what the lodge in atlanta was doing. I cant say it was prince hall but I can say the timing on the letter we got was about the right time. I dont know why they would do that!! They must be needing the money but that is a bad way to get it in my opinion.


----------



## Carp

I know a few Prince Hall Masons. They are a fine bunch of men that do good works.


----------



## gunsbillygun

Carp said:


> I know a few Prince Hall Masons. They are a fine bunch of men that do good works.



i know some myself, great guys. but i ant going to talk masons with them. its agenst our obg.


----------



## Carp

gunsbillygun said:


> i aint going to talk masons with them. its against our obg.



I don't either. Did you know that in some of the other states, it is all for one and one for all ? Like minded men working together for a common good. What a novel idea....


----------



## gunsbillygun

yes, and i hurd in california that they are alowing women in as well, could be some interesting degree work.


----------



## Carp

gunsbillygun said:


> could be some interesting degree work.


----------



## gunsbillygun

SCPO said:


> there are organizations that you can rent your lodge to. it was a long letter but i understood it to say you cannot rent your lodge out to any organization that presents it self as a masonic organization but is not recognized by Grand Lodge of Ga.



yes, that is the same letter read in our lodge.


----------



## gunsbillygun

*Proud And Very Pleased*

i want to thank every Brother on here that has posted in this thread, my last count was 25, and i look foward to getting on here every day to see what you had to say, and i have injoyed talking with each of you, so lets keep this thing going, if you know of some other Masons on here please incurage them to post here.
thanks Billy
your Brother Mason.


----------



## ultramag

DougBush said:


> Glad you started this thread.
> So mote it be...
> Douglas



So mote it be
Jerry


----------



## DLS

ultramag said:


> So mote it be
> Jerry



 same here


----------



## Pop

I would like to invite any and  all to our Officers Installation on Jan 6 , sunday afternoon at 3:00 pm.  Open installation with a covered dish.  Ball Ground Lodge 261 F&AM is located downtown on Main street.

I will be intalled as Chaplan for the 3rd time,not bragging just proud that they think enough of me to place me in this position that I fill with the Good Lords help

Hope to see some of you Brethern and or woodys members there.


----------



## gunsbillygun

will do my best, this is my first time as chaplan, and i am looking foward to seeing this year develop. and grow as a Mason.


----------



## gunsbillygun

i would like to wish all my fellow Mason Brothers a merry CHRISTmas. and hope you and yours have a blessed year to come.
Unity 36, Jefferson Georgia. F&AM


----------



## DLS

merry christmas to y'all to. wHOO wEEEE THE cHAPLIN IS A GOOD CHAIR TO HAVE -- CONGRATS !!


----------



## Pop

Merry Christmas to all and lets remember everyone in need when upon our bending knees in devotion to all mighty God.

Hope to see some of you Brethern on the 6th of January


----------



## Slingblade

Hope all you brethren can make it to the "Rock Quarry" confab in August; I've been the last 2 years and it's a great time.


----------



## Just BB

SCPO said:


> i'm sure you have already stated but what is lodge name and where are you located. if not to far might visit.



Sorry for the long delay. Campbellton Lodge #76 located just west of the intersection of hwy 74 (Palmetto Hwy) and Hwy 92. If you where coming from Fayetteville travel north on 92, Past Fairburn, past the old Twin Lakes that's now a development. You'll come up to the intersection. go through and turn right on the first road. You can see the Lodge from the 92 up on the hill to the right.


----------



## Just BB

Brothers wish me luck, Just voted JW this year and doing my first EA degree the 4th Saturday in January. Funny how easy it seems until you are the one with the hat on. Hopefully I'll get a few practice nights in before.


----------



## SCPO

*thanks*



Just BB said:


> Sorry for the long delay. Campbellton Lodge #76 located just west of the intersection of hwy 74 (Palmetto Hwy) and Hwy 92. If you where coming from Fayetteville travel north on 92, Past Fairburn, past the old Twin Lakes that's now a development. You'll come up to the intersection. go through and turn right on the first road. You can see the Lodge from the 92 up on the hill to the right.



will try to come and visit with ya'll.


----------



## ultramag

Pop said:


> I would like to invite any and  all to our Officers Installation on Jan 6 , sunday afternoon at 3:00 pm.  Open installation with a covered dish.  Ball Ground Lodge 261 F&AM is located downtown on Main street.
> 
> I will be intalled as Chaplan for the 3rd time,not bragging just proud that they think enough of me to place me in this position that I fill with the Good Lords help
> 
> Hope to see some of you Brethern and or woodys members there.



Hey Pop
Do you know my ole buddy Jim "JC" Ingram there in Ball Ground?..I did some work for him on his house and he has become a good friend of mine..He is a brother.


----------



## Pop

Ultramag,  Are you talking about Jim Ingram that lives in the edge of Nelson but is on a ball ground address, if so yes I know him very well and have sit in lodge with him on quite a few occasions but it has been a few years


----------



## ultramag

Pop said:


> Ultramag,  Are you talking about Jim Ingram that lives in the edge of Nelson but is on a ball ground address, if so yes I know him very well and have sit in lodge with him on quite a few occasions but it has been a few years



Yes sir that is him...He is a good man..We installed new replacement windows in his home and installed insulated siding for him and have been good friends with him ever since..I figured you would know him..I need to come visit your lodge one day.
ultramag


----------



## gunsbillygun

well our first meeting of the year was last night. it went pretty good, my first time as chaplain was pretty good. very nervous . but good.


----------



## Fuzbo

Grats
I'm a mite late in replying to this thread but would like all to remember that Blue lodge night is sometime in Feb( I think) be a good reason to get together and support your Lodge and Free Masonary. Will leave a date when I can get my 11yr old grand son to teach me how to get to the Masonic room.
Fuz


----------



## gunsbillygun

thanks Fuz, 
glad you made it here. look foward to hearing from you again as well as the rest of the brothers here.
Billy


----------



## hoghunter1

*Shirts*

Billy these are the shirts


----------



## doublebrowtine

zingara 519  Past Master 2003


----------



## gunsbillygun

*my new holster*

this just came in saterday, it for my colt 1911 i have on law a way.http://www.southernholsters.com


----------



## gunsbillygun

we now have 27 brothers. glad your here doublebrowtine


----------



## Slingblade

Nice leather there Brother, I've been considering getting a set of 1911 grip panels laser engraved with the S&C.


----------



## JerkBait

just load the wagon, dont worry bout the goat.



hopin to ride the goat soon, long list of relatives at lawrenceville and surronding gwinnett lodges (greatgrandfather was chaplain, greatgrandmother was an eastern star, grandfather, uncles, got to keep all their rings once they passed). friends from buford, grayson, lawrenceville, snellville, loganville


----------



## Johny Tarzan

*F&AM*

I rode the goat.
Past Master #196 F&AM


----------



## doublebrowtine

Thanks gunsbillygun for the welcome. I just made 27 new friends.


----------



## gunsbillygun

doublebrowtine said:


> Thanks gunsbillygun for the welcome. I just made 27 new friends.



yes sir, life long and fathful.


----------



## dutchman

Check out this family heirloom. Belonged to my great-grandfather. I have it in a place of honor in my home now. This would have been made sometime between 1870 and 1890, I would guess. My great-grandfather's blood brother, a stone cutter by trade, carved this for him.


----------



## gunsbillygun

that is something else, Brother.
i would definantly be proud of that.


----------



## gunsbillygun

does anyone have any lodge coins they want to trade, i have some from my lodge and would like to get some from other lodges. if anyone is interested in trading please let me know.
thanks Billy


----------



## Just BB

*My Christmas Gift*

Received this from my wife for Christmas. Very beautiful knife.


----------



## gunsbillygun

ive been asking my wife for one of those shr just looks at me funny.
she did get me a zippo with the mason mark. nice lighter to.


----------



## Bownly

Not sure why this post is a sticky.  Who all on this post served 20+ years in the U.S. Military?  I have.  Been to several countries.  I guess I'm a traveling man too.


----------



## gunsbillygun

Bownly said:


> Not sure why this post is a sticky.  Who all on this post served 20+ years in the U.S. Military?  I have.  Been to several countries.  I guess I'm a traveling man too.



i served in the military, U.S.ARMY, INF. 11B, been to a few countries myself, and was not welcome in a few of them, 
so whats the problem with this post being a sticky, you got something agenst Masons. or just looking.


----------



## JerkBait

gunsbillygun said:


> i served in the military, U.S.ARMY, INF. 11B, been to a few countries myself, and was not welcome in a few of them,
> so whats the problem with this post being a sticky, you got something agenst Masons. or just looking.


----------



## Just BB

I'm not sure why it is a sticky either. It should have been a secret! Couldn't we have hidden it somewhere on the board and only us Mason's be able to get to it by some ancient code or something. We could have called it the Woodies Code. May have been a best seller.


----------



## gunsbillygun

Just BB said:


> I'm not sure why it is a sticky either. It should have been a secret! Couldn't we have hidden it somewhere on the board and only us Mason's be able to get to it by some ancient code or something. We could have called it the Woodies Code. May have been a best seller.



i agree, so lets find the secret hiding place and have a secret code to get in.


----------



## hoghunter1

Bownly said:


> Not sure why this post is a sticky.  Who all on this post served 20+ years in the U.S. Military?  I have.  Been to several countries.  I guess I'm a traveling man too.



I really appreciate your service to our country.


I would like to address the issue of this sticky. This subject has come up many times on this forum before and if you will go back and search you will see that it has gotten heated at times. People are always gonna have questions about masonry and some of those questions can and will be answered here in this sticky. However other parts of our "secret society" will always remain a mystery to those who are not masons. There are only a few parts of masonry that are not well known to those that are not masons. If you have any questions I am sure any of the my bretheren or myself will try to answer them as best we can. Thanks again for your service to our country because if not for you and others like you we would not have the freedom to discuss these issues here or anywhere. Also remember that a great deal of masons were right there with you even if you were not aware that they were masons.


----------



## gunsbillygun

gunsbillygun said:


> does anyone have any lodge coins they want to trade, i have some from my lodge and would like to get some from other lodges. if anyone is interested in trading please let me know.
> thanks Billy



just wondering if there is any takers. hummmm


----------



## jkdodge

was up till about 8 mths ago. I have seen what every hotel room looks like from. Canda to the Caymans


----------



## hamhock

been travling 21years  #695


----------



## gunsbillygun

glad your here hamhock, we now have a total of 29 by my count. please fell free to share any chairs you have held , or hold now. 
how did everybody first meeting of the year go.


----------



## #4s

My Brothers, tonight I was raised to the Sublime Degree of Master Mason.


----------



## gunsbillygun

congrats, welcome to the club.


----------



## gunsbillygun

# 30


----------



## Pop

*EA degree*

We will be having an EA degree at Ball Ground #261 on the 2nd monday night in Feb.  All Traveling Men are welcome, we will be starting at 730 PM


----------



## Paymaster

#4s said:


> My Brothers, tonight I was raised to the Sublime Degree of Master Mason.



Welcome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pop

*Ball groun #261*

Located across from the Little League Ball park downtown Ball Ground.

Approx. 8 miles north of Canton off 575.

Were just a bunch of old God fearing country boys that love getting together.  Come on over and we will treat you so many different ways that you gotta like one of em

We meet at 730 pm. 

I was just informed today that the EA degree was put off for 2 weeks so that another canidate could be voted on.  So it looks like it will be the 4th monday night in Feb.


----------



## hoghunter1

#4s said:


> My Brothers, tonight I was raised to the Sublime Degree of Master Mason.



congrats #4s Glad you made it through. Welcome to the fraternity. Where were you raised?


----------



## #4s

Pelham #312


----------



## gunsbillygun

i was wondering if any of yaw were interested in maybe getting together sometime and having lunch or dinner somewere , that way we could all meet each other maybe do it every couple months or so. or does anyone have any other ideas on something.

unity 36


----------



## Pop

*Good Idea*

It is good for brethern to dwell together in unity.

Couldnt think of a better idea than fellow woodites and brethern to get together.


----------



## baldfish

Douglasville 289 just found this thread good read


----------



## gunsbillygun

glad to have you.


----------



## SCPO

know it would be impossible but wouldn't it be great if we had a woodys traveling team and could visit different lodges as a team


----------



## gunsbillygun

SCPO said:


> know it would be impossible but wouldn't it be great if we had a woodys traveling team and could visit different lodges as a team



now that would be fun, and just think of all the dinners.


----------



## SCPO

*dinners*



gunsbillygun said:


> now that would be fun, and just think of all the dinners.



i'm sure we have a bunch of knife & fork masons on here.


----------



## gunsbillygun




----------



## walton1

fergus #135


----------



## gunsbillygun

glad to have you Sir. you make #32


----------



## duckndeerhuntinRN

*traveling man here*

Landrum Lodge #48 F&AM Savannah, Ga
Raised April 11, 1996..
Glad to be here.


----------



## gunsbillygun

proud to have you sir.


----------



## gunsbillygun

good to meet you tonight walton1.


----------



## Just BB

baldfish said:


> Douglasville 289 just found this thread good read



Welcome, You're just down the road from us at Campbellton #76. Come and visit.


----------



## Jamie Moody

Rockmart # 97


----------



## gunsbillygun

welcome Brother.


----------



## snakedogs72

Blackshear 270 Since 1996


----------



## gunsbillygun

thank you snakedogs72 for posting along with the other Brothers , we are proud your here, glad to see more and more brothers on Woodys, 
as my bad math goes, we have 34 Brother, Woody members. please if you know of anymore members that are Brother Masons please ask them to post. and post often. 
god bless each and every one
so mote it be.


----------



## Field-tipdeathfromabove

I have been meaning to petition the beulah lodge for a while but I want to make sure I have the time to go thru the whole process before I jump in. I have a pretty full schedule between my new baby at home, work and a tough racing schedule. My dad, step dad,uncle and brother in law are all masons and good men.


----------



## gunsbillygun

it does take up some time in the begining, when you get everything seteled down , take the time and join, you will not regret it. best thing i ever done, 
Billy


----------



## Field-tipdeathfromabove

gunsbillygun said:


> it does take up some time in the begining, when you get everything seteled down , take the time and join, you will not regret it. best thing i ever done,
> Billy



How long does it usually take? and will they try to work with my schedule or is it set in stone how it has to be done as far as time goes?


----------



## gunsbillygun

Field-tip said:


> How long does it usually take? and will they try to work with my schedule or is it set in stone how it has to be done as far as time goes?



it is all up to you, if you can retain and memorise stuff easy it takes about three mounths, thats if the lodge sets it up back to back, but you can take as long as you need, its just alot of stuff to memorise, if you go and see the coach every night or at least two or three times a week to study you can get it done pretty easy, and if there are more than one going through at a time then its a lote easer. it is all up to you on how long it takes, nothing in stone about the time.


----------



## Field-tipdeathfromabove

gunsbillygun said:


> it is all up to you, if you can retain and memorise stuff easy it takes about three mounths, thats if the lodge sets it up back to back, but you can take as long as you need, its just alot of stuff to memorise, if you go and see the coach every night or at least two or three times a week to study you can get it done pretty easy, and if there are more than one going through at a time then its a lote easer. it is all up to you on how long it takes, nothing in stone about the time.




Thanks, this helps a lot.


----------



## riversedge

*traveling*

I myself is also a traveling man


----------



## gunsbillygun

riversedge said:


> I myself is also a traveling man



glad to have you sir.
what lodge do you belong to?


----------



## Pop

*EA degree*

Ball Ground Lodge #261 will be conferring the EA degree next monday night, Feb. 11, two young men with strong ties to the community and many family members already in the lodge.
Lodge will open at 730 PM, EA degree follows opening with a covered dish meal at break.
All Lodge members welcome.  We will treat you so many different ways your bound to like one of them.


----------



## gunsbillygun

unity lodge #36, is having a masters degree for 5 young men sat. morning, feb. 9, we will be serving breakfast at 8:00am if i remember correctly and start the degree at 9:00 am. all brothers welcome.


----------



## fowl play

Fayetteville #711


----------



## Firethorn

Davidson Lodge #334


----------



## gunsbillygun

glad to have you both, Brothers


----------



## aewhite

very new to this forum, but nice to see i have already found brothers  Millikens Creek Lodge #302


----------



## gunsbillygun

glad to have you hear aewhite, make your self at home your with family.


----------



## Bram

*Traveled some*

W.M. Washington Lodge #359 Ellaville for the 2nd year

The true measure of a man is how he treats someone who can do him absolutely no good


----------



## gunsbillygun

glad to have you Brother.


----------



## Dixie Slugs

Bushnell #30 -Bushnell, Florida (grew up there)-Scottish Rite- Macon, Ga-when I worked for WW in Georgia-Jamial Shrine in Columbia, SC-when I worked there for WW-40 year pin from the Grand Lodge of Florida.
Retired and attend Joppa #3 out of Old Town, Florida
James @ Dixie Slugs


----------



## gunsbillygun

glad to have you Dixie, you make 40 glad your here,


----------



## choctawlb

I've rode a goat or 2.
Ken


----------



## gunsbillygun

choctawlb said:


> I've rode a goat or 2.
> Ken



yea, but did it have horns.


----------



## choctawlb

Yes
Was raised in lodge in hometown of Coffeeville, MS in 1979. Have moved around so much I have not stayed active since 1986 or so.
Ken


----------



## gunsbillygun

always a brother.


----------



## youngmanbill

Life Member in Perpetuity
Yorktown Lodge #205
Yorktown, VA



Grandfather was a member at Buford Lodge #292


----------



## gunsbillygun

glad to have you., you live in hawaii


----------



## Dixie Slugs

We all have had to move around and be a distance from our Blue Lodge! I worked in Europe for some time....but the single most important thing is to keep an up-to-date dues card! That way you can visit lodges all over the world!...as I did!
Regards, James


----------



## rifleroom

Waycross 305 F&am


----------



## gunsbillygun

glad to have you here sir.


----------



## Firethorn

Hey Guys, If you haven't already please post the schedule for your meetings and where your Lodge is located.
Davidson Lodge #334 Woolsey, GA - Meets 7:30 PM 1st & 3rd Tuesday of each month. We enjoy fellowship and dinner before every meeting at 6:30 PM.


----------



## SCPO

FAYETTEVILLE 711.we meet 2nd& 4th monday at 7:30. eat at 6:30. i visited Davison 334 last night and really enjoyed the fellowship. i'm planning on visiting other area lodges this year.


----------



## Pop

Ball Ground Lodge #261 F&AM meets 2nd and 4th monday nights at 730 .  Located downtown Ball Ground.  .


----------



## gunsbillygun

unity #36 meets first tuesday every mounth, eat at 6:30pm meeting starts at 7:30pm , all brothers welcome, located in jefferson,Ga.
pm me for directions.


----------



## jbright52

hey brothers palmetto#74 25years


----------



## gunsbillygun

glad to have you Brother. #43, and still growing.
again i would like to ask if yaw would be interested in a lunch or dinner meeting sometime to get together and meet all the Brothers of Woodys. we can have it in a centeral meeting place to be far on travel on everybody. please your input is needed and wanted.
thanks.
Billy
aka. gunsbillygun
Unity #36
F&AM


----------



## Tom Threetoes

Strangers Rest #240 Boonville IN. 28 year member, master in '87. I'm not as active as I was years back but I've got some good turkey hunting buddies sitting in the south and west so I been going more lately. Our son went to Berry College in Rome and I always intended to visit the lodge there but never did. It's good to meet my brothers on here. Tom T. (Dave)


----------



## gunsbillygun

Tom Threetoes said:


> Strangers Rest #240 Boonville IN. 28 year member, master in '87. I'm not as active as I was years back but I've got some good turkey hunting buddies sitting in the south and west so I been going more lately. Our son went to Berry College in Rome and I always intended to visit the lodge there but never did. It's good to meet my brothers on here. Tom T. (Dave)



glad to have you here Brother.


----------



## FLtoAk05

Brown Lodge #51.......glad to be among brothers.


----------



## gunsbillygun

glad your here, welcome from all your Brothers.


----------



## Just BB

Brothers, 

Could use your imput. Several of us from Campbellton Lodge and Union City Lodge have formed a degree team. We are already confiring degree's. Going back out to Buchanan Lodge #78 Next Thursday March 6th and to Palmetto Daylight Lodge the following Saturday to confir the Masters. Here's where I'd love some imput. We are going to purchase Revolutionary Uniforms to wear. Just the Coats, Vest and Breeches will run a little over $300. We are trying to raise money. Any ideas for quick fundraising? One idea I had was for all the guys on the team to contribute items to sell on ebay. I already have 3 custom turkey calls made by WM Robert Beal of Palmetto Daylight. We also thought of building a dunk tank to use at our fundraisers. Any ideas you brothers might have would be helpful.

Bro. Mike West
Campbellton Lodge #76


----------



## gunsbillygun

BBQ works good, sell tickets. or fish fry same deal.
raffle something off, a shotgun or something, could also get fishimg stuff that sells good with some of the younger kids and the women.
cake walk, yard sale.


----------



## Just BB

Thanks Billy.


----------



## SCPO

mike
just how far do ya'll travel. would love to have you confer a degree at our lodge, fayetteville 711. ron jones


----------



## gunsbillygun

oh Mike, let me know what your asking on the turkey call, lol
i know someone who is interested (me) lol


----------



## SCPO

*raffle*



gunsbillygun said:


> BBQ works good, sell tickets. or fish fry same deal.
> raffle something off, a shotgun or something, could also get fishimg stuff that sells good with some of the younger kids and the women.
> cake walk, yard sale.



mike
cannot hold a raffle. i don't think grand lodge allows this. we have had success with a golf tournment the last 2 years.


----------



## Just BB

You're right there on the raffle. THey won't allow it. Almost stopped our annual Turkey Shoot but it was decided that it wasn't a raffle. Well we go to Buchanan LOL so I'm sure we'd go to Fayetteville. In fact I'm doing the Staircase this Thursday. Just told today, guess I'd better learn it.


----------



## gunsbillygun

sorry, i did not relize that about the raffle, my bad.


----------



## ga_mason

*......*

oak Bowery #81 and love it.


----------



## gunsbillygun

great to have you here, i look foward to meeting you and picking up the treeing walker. i hope we can get together some time and do some hunting Brother.
Billy


----------



## JohnK3

Norcross #228


----------



## gunsbillygun

glad to have you Brother.


----------



## Pop

Hey BB

A good many of our members star ted our own organization called the Coon Hunters.  We hold raffles and donate all monies to the lodge.  The raffle tickets do not have the lodge name on them.  This has worked for us in previous years.


----------



## magnumrecovery

Dougherty Lodge #591 of Albany
PM '02


----------



## gunsbillygun

glad to have you sir.


----------



## JohnK3

gunsbillygun said:


> glad to have you Brother.


Thanks, Brother, glad to be here.


----------



## gunsbillygun

does anyone get the Masonic Messenger, i was reading in the Febuary issue and came across a very interesting artical it is on page 20, under the wool hat boys, called " The Masonic Lull "
its about the battel of Cold Harbor during the Civil War,  if you get a chance to read it , i think you would realy get the meaning of Brother. when you see a Brother in need, and just how much it is truley taken to heart.
Billy


----------



## gunsbillygun

i pray i dont have to work sat. i put in my patition for York Right a while back and i got a chance saterday to do the deed, at the Royal Arch Convention sat. at Gainesville lodge, at 9:00am. my luck with the rain tomorrow i will have to work.


----------



## clent586

Me too. Buford #292

Raised by my daddy-in-law in 1991


----------



## gunsbillygun

clent586 said:


> Me too. Buford #292
> 
> Raised by my daddy-in-law in 1991



hope to see you there, is anyone else going?


----------



## gunsbillygun

well i did my Royal Arch degree today, it is something else. if you have not yet been to one or thinging of more learning this is one you will not soon forget. i am very glad i did.


----------



## Campingman

Traveling man here, Mt.Vernon lodge # 22, Athens,GA. Glad to be among brothers.


----------



## gunsbillygun

glad to have you Brother.
im going to be in Athens in April for the Northeast Georgia Council Convention. for my next part in getting in the York Rite.
oh, you make number.
50


----------



## chriswheelus

Traveling Man-Lagrange #544  Lagrange Shrine Club Vice Pres.


----------



## gunsbillygun

glad to have you here Brother.


----------



## clent586

gunsbillygun said:


> well i did my Royal Arch degree today, it is something else



Did your feet get heated up in that desert?


----------



## gunsbillygun

clent586 said:


> Did your feet get heated up in that desert?



it was something else, i am glad i went. they put on a really good degree.


----------



## ranjan1

*traveler for 9 years*

The best group I ever joined.  New London Lodge 545


----------



## gunsbillygun

i couldnt agree more, thanks for stoping in , please fell free it post anytime, about your lodge and meetings,


----------



## Fuzbo

*BUtts*

BB
In the Macon area we have found that Boston Butts sale real good. we send each member 2 tickets with form and numbered tickets.  All butts are presold. you can reward the brothers that sale x number of tickets with next years dues or some token. we also sale stew and sause.  Fuzbo


----------



## copenhagen cowboy

Yup Fergus Lodge #135 around a bout 5 years


----------



## gunsbillygun

welcome Brother, glad your here.


----------



## quackwacker

just proud of my new Avatar is all.

Feel free to copy and use it!


----------



## quackwacker

Walton Lodge # 200   SW &  Rodeo Chairman

Yall dont forget the Rodeo!  June 6th & 7th.  This is our 25th year.  We will take all the help we can get.  Selling tickets, parking cars, ect.

Come see us!


----------



## gunsbillygun

nice avatar


----------



## north_ga fireman

allegheney #114 here in blairsville ga! glad to see all you brothers here


----------



## gunsbillygun

glad to have you all here,


----------



## Firethorn

E.A. Degree at Davidson Lodge #334 Woolsey, GA - April 15th 7:30 PM - We eat at 6:30. Come on down...


----------



## SCPO

*Ea Degree*



Firethorn said:


> E.A. Degree at Davidson Lodge #334 Woolsey, GA - April 15th 7:30 PM - We eat at 6:30. Come on down...


firethorn
i think i will be filling senior stewards chair that night. i belong to fayetteville 711 and went down one night for a practice and told them i would be glad to help in any way. i haven't been to but one practice but told them i would be there 15 april. i have been turkey hunting this week and am going next week. if you are there come and talk to me. see you , ron


----------



## Firethorn

SCPO said:


> firethorn
> i think i will be filling senior stewards chair that night. i belong to fayetteville 711 and went down one night for a practice and told them i would be glad to help in any way. i haven't been to but one practice but told them i would be there 15 april. i have been turkey hunting this week and am going next week. if you are there come and talk to me. see you , ron



I know both of the candidates and have promised them I'd be there to help them out. Lord willing I'll be there...


----------



## SCPO

great. looking forward to meeting you.


----------



## King Pin

Hello Brothern My first time on.
A member of Ball Ground Lodge 261.
1981 P.Master. Past High Priest Pickins 28.
Past I Master Pickens Council.
Past Commander Amicalola Commandery 41.
Have been Director of work for 12 Years at Ball Ground 261.
Glad we can talk in Unity, May God Bless all,
Was Raised 1973.
Past President Cherokee Shrine Club 18.


----------



## gunsbillygun

glad to have you Brother, you are among family,  glad each and every one of us can be here in unity. God bless us all.
Billy
Unity 36
F&AM


----------



## King Pin

Thanks Billy
I Have 2 Sons a Son-in-Law and a Blood brother that are also 
Past Masters of Ball Ground 261.


----------



## King Pin

I know a lot of ladies are outdoors persons
Would like to know if any of the brothern or their ladies
have seen the Star in the East.


----------



## gunsbillygun

were tring to get it started back up over here, just need a few more to charter it. my wife is really interested in it, just got to get it going, she was the eastern star sweetheart when she was a little one. her aunt was the worthy matron . all her aunts were in it back when it was here.


----------



## SnowHunter

Whats this "Eastern Star" yall speak of ?


----------



## JerkBait

my great grandma was an eastern star.


----------



## fdshriner

Buford #292


----------



## Just BB

Brothers, Looking for a certified HVAC Tech. pm me for details.

Mike
Campbellton Lodge 76


----------



## cessna

Want to know all the secrets? All you have to do is look into that smiling face of that needing child at the Childrens home at Macon.........Thats what traveling is all about...Some secret huh? ......................Cessna at Houston 35


----------



## gunsbillygun

cessna said:


> Want to know all the secrets? All you have to do is look into that smiling face of that needing child at the Childrens home at Macon.........Thats what traveling is all about...Some secret huh? ......................Cessna at Houston 35



now that is a mouth full of the truth right there.


----------



## gunsbillygun

Just BB said:


> Brothers, Looking for a certified HVAC Tech. pm me for details.
> 
> Mike
> Campbellton Lodge 76



Brother if it was on your car or truck im your man, but residential i cant help, ill check around for you though.


----------



## Tom Threetoes

King Pin, The wife and I sat in the East in '91/92. She is also a past deputy of our district. OES #450 Boonville, IN, Tom T.


----------



## Fuzbo

*The travelingmen*

For all Brother motorcycle riders. The Travelingmen are having a ride on May 24, 2008 to Al Sihih Temple. visit www.travelingmen. com.
"May Brotherly Love Prevail"


----------



## gunsbillygun

thanks for the info Fuzbo


----------



## youngmanbill

Any of the Brothers here have any knowledge of the Lodges in Barstow, CA or Ft. Irwin, CA?
Thank you,
Bro. Bill 
Yorktown #205


----------



## gunsbillygun

just did my 2nd. part for my york rite, man this is something else, if you ever want to learn more about freemasonry this is a great way to do it. loving every min. of it.
Billy


----------



## SCPO

visited davidson lodge #338 last night where they conferred EA degree on 2 candidates. enjoyed the fellowship and met a woodys member also. WB  firethorn.


----------



## Firethorn

SCPO said:


> visited davidson lodge #338 last night where they conferred EA degree on 2 candidates. enjoyed the fellowship and met a woodys member also. WB  firethorn.



It's nice to put a face with a name. It was nice meeting you Ron. Really enjoyed the fellowship.


----------



## King Pin

gunsbillygun said:


> i pray i dont have to work sat. i put in my patition for York Right a while back and i got a chance saterday to do the deed, at the Royal Arch Convention sat. at Gainesville lodge, at 9:00am. my luck with the rain tomorrow i will have to work.


I was at the Convention on that Sat helped with the Last section of the 3rd Degree hope you enjoyed it.


----------



## gunsbillygun

i did, yaw did a great job.i wish i could put a face to your name, what part did you play.


----------



## King Pin

gunsbillygun said:


> i did, yaw did a great job.i wish i could put a face to your name, what part did you play.



I was the one that led the brothern in to place the stuff in the temple.


----------



## gunsbillygun

i was with winder 77, story tate and mike tate.are in the blue lodge with me. or me with them.lol


----------



## POPPYGLC

Fergus  135,   LOGANVILLE


----------



## POPPYGLC

Fergus #135, Loganville


----------



## gunsbillygun

POPPYGLC said:


> Fergus #135, Loganville



glad to have you Brother.


----------



## Fuzbo

*Star*



gunsbillygun said:


> were tring to get it started back up over here, just need a few more to charter it. my wife is really interested in it, just got to get it going, she was the eastern star sweetheart when she was a little one. her aunt was the worthy matron . all her aunts were in it back when it was here.



PM Sent


----------



## gunsbillygun

got it thanks Brother


----------



## Fuzbo

youngmanbill said:


> Any of the Brothers here have any knowledge of the Lodges in Barstow, CA or Ft. Irwin, CA?
> Thank you,
> Bro. Bill
> Yorktown #205



Bro Bill
You can contact the GL of CA and get that info. Don't have my book  at home, but will get the mailing address if you so desire just pm me.
In unity
Fuzbo


----------



## ambush80

Does the Masonic brotherhood extend past racial lines?  I see some black people in my neighborhood that are masons (I assume they are because they have the Mason sticker on their cars). Are the lodges integrated?  Are there Masons of other races?  Are the lodges racially inclusive or is it a "brotherhood" like the in Army, where races don't necessarily mingle outside of the lodge?


----------



## gunsbillygun

pm sent ambush, i hope it helps.


----------



## ambush80

gunsbillygun said:


> pm sent ambush, i hope it helps.



thank you. that was provocative.


----------



## firefighterusa

coosawattee 306 PM


----------



## gunsbillygun

welcome Brother


----------



## quackwacker

*Shady Dale Rodeo this Weekend*

Yall come on an help us out.  Walton Lodge#200 and Jasper #50 have worked hard this year and it should be another great event.

This is our 25th year.  Come on out.

Friday and Saturday at 8pm.


----------



## SCPO

*Question  About Lodge Attire*

do you think it is ok to wear shorts and deck shoes to lodge meeting. the reason i ask is not to long ago we conferred the EA degree on 3 candidates and the JW who conferred the degree had on shorts and deck shoes. the SW also was dressed the same. opinons on shorts and deck shoes in lodge. i don't think it's appropriate myself. Fayetteville 711


----------



## gunsbillygun

SCPO said:


> do you think it is ok to wear shorts and deck shoes to lodge meeting. the reason i ask is not to long ago we conferred the EA degree on 3 candidates and the JW who conferred the degree had on shorts and deck shoes. the SW also was dressed the same. opinons on shorts and deck shoes in lodge. i don't think it's appropriate myself. Fayetteville 711



its not very appropriate, our rule is if there is a EA degree the officers must wear a coat and tie, first impressions and all, we dont wear shorts to a reg. meeting. but as far as Grand Lodge laws i dont know. just seems a little untity.
Billy
F&AM
#36


----------



## SCPO

i didn't see anything in masonic code about this.


----------



## hoghunter1

I have not seen anything in masonic code about this so I believe it is up to the sitting WM. Shorts are ok at our lodge even though I dont like it.


----------



## DROPPINEM

*Curious*

MY GRANDFATHER HAS BEEN A MASON FOR YEARS AND WHEN I WAS LITTLE AND WOULD ASK HIM WHAT IT WAS AND WHAT THE RING AND NECKLACE AND THE STICKER ON HIS TRUCK WAS HE JUST SAID IT WAS A BROTHERHOOD THING AND REALLY DIDNT WANT TO TALK ABOUT IT.SO BEING A LITTLE KID I JUST SHUT UP ABOUT IT AND IT WAS UNDERSTOOD.HOWEVER ONE THING THAT I BELIEVE I UNDERSTOOD IS THAT YOU HAD TO BE INVITED IN?I WOULD LIKE TO LEARN MORE,THANKS IN ADVANCE.BY THE WAY IM IN THE ACWORTH AREA.


----------



## gunsbillygun

DROPPINEM said:


> HOWEVER ONE THING THAT I BELIEVE I UNDERSTOOD IS THAT YOU HAD TO BE INVITED IN?I WOULD LIKE TO LEARN MORE,THANKS IN ADVANCE.BY THE WAY IM IN THE ACWORTH AREA.




well i can help you out on that one.
to be one you have to ask one. and that is all there is to it, its up to you , if you want to be a Mason,you have to ask one for a pettition, and the rest is easy.
hope this helps.
Billy
F&AM
Unity 36


----------



## ROCKRIVERDUDE

gunsbillygun said:


> well i can help you out on that one.
> to be one you have to ask one. and that is all there is to it, its up to you , if you want to be a Mason,you have to ask one for a pettition, and the rest is easy.
> hope this helps.
> Billy
> F&AM
> Unity 36



Hey Billy!!! Did you ever pick mine up?


----------



## gunsbillygun

ROCKRIVERDUDE said:


> Hey Billy!!! Did you ever pick mine up?



AAAHHHHHHHHHH,
i forgot, dang im sorry, ill get you one this week.
Billy


----------



## Slingblade

Did any of you Eastern Stars answer Her1911's question?  See post # 257.


----------



## gunsbillygun

Slingblade said:


> Did any of you Eastern Stars answer Her1911's question?  See post # 257.



yes it was, thanks Brother for checking up on it though.
Billy


----------



## TurkeyKiller12

*Fellow brothers!*

I have been a member here at woodys since 2002 under a couple different screen names. I just done a search this morning and found this sticky post and Im glad I did cause I was fixing to ask the same question asked in this post. Well I cant say but one thing, It does my heart good to see so many of my brothers here at woodys! Brothers Im here anytime you need me and Im just as close as a phone call or in this case a PM!  I attend Tallapoosa Lodge #126 and we have been very busy with degree work here lately! We are putting on a fellowcraft degree on July 17 at 7:30. Yall come on!

Michael Ballew
Tallapoosa Lodge #126
F&AM


----------



## gunsbillygun

Brother Michael were are glad you found it, just for your info , as of right now we have a total of 62 Brothers on here that have sighned the post, thanks for the info on your lodge.
Billy
Unity 36
F&AM
Jefferson,Ga.


----------



## BULLHART

Good to know Im amongst brothers.


----------



## gunsbillygun

BULLHART said:


> Good to know Im amongst brothers.



glad to have you Brother, what lodge are you with?


----------



## BULLHART

I have just moved from the Wheeling WV area.  Im in the process of trying to figure out where my new "home" should be.  I'm looking for a rather active lodge, I live in Buford.


----------



## ibornagain

Franklin #61


----------



## Ram 2500

headed east


----------



## dwharalson

Worth Lodge #194
PM


----------



## gunsbillygun

glad to have each of you Brothers here
Billy
Unity 36
F&AM
Jefferson


----------



## little rascal

*To the traveling man*

God bless his soul.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hPF9BWQ8xrw


----------



## King Pin

we are having E.A. Degree Aug 15 7:00 P.M. at Ball Ground Lodge NO 261 We have 4 Cand. Will have a knife & fork degree between the first and section. All qualified brothering welcome.


----------



## let-em grow

My papaw was a shriner or a mason im not sure if they are the same but i was wondering how i could become a member?If yall do things to help kids and communities i would like to be apart of an organization like that.My papaw was a good man god bless his soul he was from the Chattanooga area.Any advice would be apreciated


----------



## gunsbillygun

pm sent


----------



## D Lusk

Yonah #382


----------



## gunsbillygun

glad to hear from you Brother.


----------



## ultramag

D Lusk said:


> Yonah #382



good to hear from you brother..Dewald #343 Rutledge Ga
Raised November 14 1998.


----------



## Clark_Kent

Euharlee #457 
always in search of more light

Mike


----------



## gunsbillygun

good to have you Brother Mike.


----------



## lawdawg915

Campbellton #76, PM


----------



## gunsbillygun

good to have you Brother.


----------



## Pop

*Reminder of EA degree*

Reminding everyone of the EA Degree at Ball Ground # 261 friday night at 700 pm.  All Masonic Brethern are invited.  If you need directions, please pm me.

There will be 4 candidates in attendance.  Two of the gentlemen are long time citizens of our community and it should be a good time for everyone


----------



## lawdawg915

*EA Degree*

We are having an EA Degree at Campbellton #76 on Saturday, August 23, 2008.  Check our website at
www.campbelltonlodge76.org for more details and directions.  A good meal is served before every meeting.


----------



## GeoW

2/19/1982

Landrum #48 Savannah

GeoW


----------



## bar046

Roger Lacey #722, Past Master


----------



## gunsbillygun

glad to have the two of you Brothers here.
God Bless
we now are up to 71 Brothers on the board.


----------



## Slingblade

Don't forget the "Rock Quarry" Annual Confab today,  23 August; the Tyler will be at the entrance drive on Hwy 60 between Suches and Morganton.  I believe Lodge will open at 6:00 with Masters Degree to follow; this is great fellowship and a very entertaining evening.


----------



## sniper22

Euharlee #457, proud to be here..
 anyone who wanders all of our secrets are writen in the BIBLE!
 "to be 1 ask 1"


----------



## gunsbillygun

sniper22 said:


> Euharlee #457, proud to be here..
> anyone who wanders all of our secrets are writen in the BIBLE!
> "to be 1 ask 1"



Amen to that.
proud to have you here Brother


----------



## ultramag

5 candidates are going thru the first degree on Tuesday night in Social Circle. I have to find out the details. One is a very good friend of mine and i am glad he asked for a petition


----------



## Joey9094

Mt. Airy #141, PM, Secretary
Mountaineer Shrine Club President 2008


----------



## gunsbillygun

glad to have you Brother


----------



## champ

Buford #292


----------



## ga nopro

*iii*

iiiiii


----------



## gunsbillygun

glad to have you Brothers, yaw make number 75 
PM sent to ya.ga nopro


----------



## BULL BUTTER

I finally turned my pet. to our lodge here in westminster the other week and got a call that i was voted in. I am looking forward to it but i'm kinda nervous about it to.I will do mt first degree on the 29th of this month. I dont know what to expect but it seems to make you a better man and lord knows i can use all the help i can get,,wish me luck guys.


----------



## Paymaster

BULL BUTTER said:


> I finally turned my pet. to our lodge here in westminster the other week and got a call that i was voted in. I am looking forward to it but i'm kinda nervous about it to.I will do mt first degree on the 29th of this month. I dont know what to expect but it seems to make you a better man and lord knows i can use all the help i can get,,wish me luck guys.



You will do fine,congrats.


----------



## gunsbillygun

congrats from all of us, like paymaster sed you will do fine, every mason has gone through it , and we all lived
just listen to what is sed, and wear yellow socks


----------



## BULL BUTTER

Thanks guys,,,I'm not even gonna ask about the socks.


----------



## gunsbillygun

ride the goat and you will see


----------



## Jrocket

Mable Lodge # two hundred and fifty five

Raised September 9th 2008 

Me and four new brothers


----------



## gunsbillygun

glad to have you Brother.
 God Bless us all.


----------



## BULL BUTTER

Well, I got my first degree tonight.I'm glad I did this!


----------



## Jrocket

BULL BUTTER said:


> Well, I got my first degree tonight.I'm glad I did this!



did you remember or forget ???


----------



## BULL BUTTER




----------



## gunsbillygun

how was the goat ride.


----------



## BULL BUTTER

not to bad


----------



## gunsbillygun

good, sometimes it can get ruff. you will realy like the next to degrees, the next one is one of my fav.


----------



## wvduece

*Iaeger Lodge 148 AFAM*


----------



## robbie the deer hunter

i am a traveling man. eatonton ga. so is my dad and granddad and uncles.


----------



## naildrvr

PM of morning star #27 in thomaston, also director of work. shriner at al sihah temple in macon


----------



## gunsbillygun

welcome Brothers,
good to hear from you.
Billy
Unity 36
F&AM


----------



## Jrocket

I showed proficiency in Master last Thursday...WOW that is the hardest I have used my ole noggin in a long time. I am happy to say that part is over.(but in no way regret it!)

We are initiating two EAs tonight, one of my close friends, I am so looking forward to seeing this from the other point of view rather than being the one on the hot seat


----------



## gunsbillygun

congrats!!!.it is a lot of studing but well worth the effort.


----------



## Jrocket

Is anyone going to be at the Grand Lodge dinner at the Farmers Market in Macon on the 28th? We should meet up if so??


----------



## joe blanks

Howdy boys 
stockbridge lodge 691
I realy like this place now


----------



## gunsbillygun

welcome Brother. glad to have ya here.
you make #80


----------



## fitterdawg

Morrow lodge # 734


----------



## AR_hillbilly

I can't remember if I have replied here or not, but I am. Hazel Valley # 355, Vaughn AR. 
Ashamed to say I haven't been in a long while.


----------



## gunsbillygun

glad to hear from you Brothers,


----------



## keith44spl

Raised 1981
 Dave


----------



## robbie the deer hunter

I Am Out Of Eatonton Ga And I Am Also A Member Of The Traveling Men Motorcycle Group Out Of Milledgeville. If You Like To Ride And You Are A Mason Then Give Me A Pm. We Would Love To Have You In Our Group Of Bikers. We Do Charity Rides For The Masonic Home And Other People In Need And We Go On Bike Trips Together. Last Year We Went To Nova Scotia On Motorcycles


----------



## gunsbillygun

glad to have you Brother Dave


----------



## gunsbillygun

robbie the deer hunter said:


> I Am Out Of Eatonton Ga And I Am Also A Member Of The Traveling Men Motorcycle Group Out Of Milledgeville. If You Like To Ride And You Are A Mason Then Give Me A Pm. We Would Love To Have You In Our Group Of Bikers. We Do Charity Rides For The Masonic Home And Other People In Need And We Go On Bike Trips Together. Last Year We Went To Nova Scotia On Motorcycles



good info.
i just traded my harley a couple mounths ago for a bass boat, i miss it at times
but the whole famile likes the boat so i cant complain too much.


----------



## Field-tipdeathfromabove

I just had my Investigation done last night at the Dallas Lodge # 182 . Hopefully I will get voted in in december so I can get started in january. It looks like there will be 3 of us going thru together. My father, BIL, and uncle are all members of the Bartlett Lodge in Hiram and my step father is a member of the Douglasville lodge.


----------



## GA DAWG

My son Ga Dawg is gone hunting, So I am playing on his computer. He He. I belong at Duck Town # 572 in cumming.


----------



## Lonnie in the mountains

Traveling man here!
Olive Branch #792 Brock Texas


----------



## gunsbillygun

glad to hear from you all, good luck fildtrip,


----------



## ditchdigger

*traveling Man*

Good to see that I am in good company 135 f&am.I'm a past master.


----------



## gunsbillygun

glad to have your company ditchdigger, we now have 86 Brothers onboard.


----------



## A. Taylor

#433 Dacula


----------



## tr21wf

Glad to be among good company.  Past Master (1983) of Capital City Lodge #642.  Frank...


----------



## gunsbillygun

glad to have more Brothers, thank you for posting, please keep us informed on any activites your lodge may be having so some of the other Brothers could stop for a visit.
Billy
Unity 36
F&AM
Jefferson,Ga


----------



## champ

O.E.S. will be hosting their country breakfast tomorrow (Saturday Dec 6th) morning from 7:30am to 11:00am.@ Buford#292 
 Come on out with an appetite! Thank you Fellas.


----------



## QTurn

ditchdigger said:


> Good to see that I am in good company 135 f&am.I'm a past master.



Fergus Lodge 135 as well!!


----------



## gunsbillygun

glad to have you Brother.


----------



## Field-tipdeathfromabove

I was voted in last thursday and Ill be taking my E A degree on feb. 12 at the Dallas Lodge no. 182


----------



## gunsbillygun

congrats



Field-tip said:


> I was voted in last thursday and Ill be taking my E A degree on feb. 12 at the Dallas Lodge no. 182


----------



## ultramag

Field-tip said:


> I was voted in last thursday and Ill be taking my E A degree on feb. 12 at the Dallas Lodge no. 182



congrats I may need to come visit...


----------



## gunsbillygun

actualy it is all about helping others, all we get or want is the satifaction of doing something good for people. it helps you become a better person. no big thank yous or pats on the back. its not about recognition of any kind.just knowing  is enough.


----------



## ditchdigger

Hey fieldtip I hope you have plenty of help in your big step.I know I did.Be sure to tell everyone there to load your wagon.


----------



## gunsbillygun

i want to wish everyone a Merry CHRISTmas


----------



## gunsbillygun

*new ink*


----------



## LLove

gunsbillygun said:


>



niiiiiiice, i like the flags on it


----------



## gunsbillygun

thank you.


----------



## fitterdawg

traveling man here. Morrow lodge # 734


----------



## gunsbillygun

fitterdawg said:


> traveling man here. Morrow lodge # 734




glad to have you hear Brother. you make 90 on the list


----------



## sunnydaleslim

Alpine #211


----------



## gunsbillygun

glad to have you brother.


----------



## Head East

Good to see so many brethren here!  
Nice ink Guns!  I am saving up for mine now. 
HAPPY NEW YEAR!
Buford 292, PM '03


----------



## gunsbillygun

glad to have you Brother, welcome to Woodys
ive been tring to get this one for about a year.


----------



## Head East

Looks great.  I am thinking I will need about as long.


----------



## thar31321

Ezel Lodge #335 and Alee Temple


----------



## gunsbillygun

glad to have you Brother.


----------



## champ

Pancake breakfast set for 14 March 2009 at Buford Lodge #292, $6.00.
It would be very nice to meet each of the fellows on here to finally put a face with the names. Bring the family and friends.
 I hope everyone had a blessed Christmas and great new year!
 Tate Strayhorn


----------



## gunsbillygun

could you give some directions on how to get there.
i love food
i hope your Christmas was great as well Brother Tate


----------



## Head East

They make a mean pancake Guns. .  Buford always has a great turn out for their pancake breakfast.   

Buford Lodge is located at the corner of Spring Street and E. Jackson Street in Buford.  Turn on Spring Street off W. Shadburn Ferry, (it only goes one way) that runs along the railroad tracks.  Main Street is on the opposite side of the tracks and runs parallel to Shadburn Ferry.  Go about a block and a half to the end of Spring Street and drive right into the parking lot. 

If you use google maps, type in this address: 

199 Spring St
Buford, GA 30518


----------



## gunsbillygun

thanks Head


----------



## gunsbillygun

just checking in.


----------



## Pop

Installation of officers at Ball Ground Lodge #261 Sunday afternoon at 4 PM Jan. 11.  I will be installing Chaplain, and also be installed as Chaplain for my 4th year.  Everyone is welcome and it is an open installation, we will have sandwiches and snacks afterward.  If you can't make it just please remember a Brethern when upon your bending knees.  I sure am dreading and looking forward to it at the same time, but definately need the prayers. 

Thanks Brethern.


----------



## gunsbillygun

you have my prayers Brother Pop


----------



## Head East

Pop, curious to hear how your installation went?


----------



## Pop

I haven't been on here since Sunday, so let me tell you how it went.  
Butterflies on Saturday, Church on Sunday went great and the good Lord sent something my way so I could use it before the installation prayer.  
First  book of the Bible tells us that God created all things, then he created two great lights, the greater to rule the day and lesser to rule the night.  He then placed them in the firmanment of Heaven.
I used what the Good Lord gave me and then had prayer.  The Lord blessed all who were in attendance.

This just goes to show when all else fails there is an abundant supply of help from above.

I'm feeling great and loving life.  With the help of  God, Family and friends anything is possible.


----------



## gunsbillygun

glad it went well and everyone is Blessed.


----------



## Moose911

Just found this thread.  
Clarkesville #325 SW
Yaarab Director's Staff  (come ride my goat)


----------



## gunsbillygun

proud to have you Brother. love the aviator.


----------



## Tigweldr

Since I was raised...

Past Master - Worth Lodge #194


----------



## Moose911

Thanks.  If any of you brothers want to join the Shrine let me know, and I can help you right out!!


----------



## gunsbillygun

welcome Brother tig, glad to have ya.


----------



## ultramag

It sure is good to see all of you brothers on here..5 young brothers became Master Masons yesterday morning in Social Circle..Dawson Lodge..It sure is good to see new members..I was glad to be there to witness it..They are 5 fine brothers for sure..


----------



## gunsbillygun

yes it is good to see younger men wanting to be better men.


----------



## ultramag

gunsbillygun said:


> yes it is good to see younger men wanting to be better men.



yes sir


----------



## TurkeyKiller12

*Sure Glad...*

It sure is good to see this thread is still alive. It does my heart good to be amongst the brotherhood of freemasonry even here on the GON board. Becoming a member of such a grand and noble order was the single most #1 thing I've done in my life. I just hope one day my son that just turned 1 yr old will ask me for a petition on his 21st birthday. I think thats probably every fathers wish that is a master mason. Thanks guys for keeping this thread alive even though it's no longer a "sticky".

Michael Ballew 
Tallapoosa Lodge #126 F A&M
currently serving as Tiler.


----------



## gunsbillygun

CanyonHunter said:


> I just hope one day my son that just turned 1 yr old will ask me for a petition on his 21st birthday.




i could not agree with you more.
and im glad to see it still growing, i was worried when we lost the sticky that it would just fade away, but as Brothers we have serched out to find it to keep each other informed, and the newer Brothers still find it
Billy
Unity lodge #36
F&AM
Jefferson,Georgia


----------



## Moose911

Can we get it stickyed again?


----------



## LLove

everytime i see this thread it kills me that i haven't gotten my tattoo finished yet


----------



## gunsbillygun

*we need the sticky back please*

yea, i finly got mine done, took a couple of years  but itis done.

i wish we could get a sticky back.


----------



## champ

Getting a sticky back would be nice. At least that way we could post events for everyone to see without having to dig through all the threads. Especially events that are open to the public. Like the GACHIPS program, fish fries, spaghetti suppers, etc.etc..
 The more involved with our neighborhoods the better.


----------



## gunsbillygun

yes the GACHIPS program is definitely a good thing, Mark has been doing a great job with it.


----------



## #4s

Just checking in.


----------



## gunsbillygun

glad to hear from you Brother


----------



## Just John

Bartlett #139, raised 11-18-06


----------



## gunsbillygun

glad to have you Brother


----------



## WSM

Going for my E.A. Degree at Campbellton Lodge #76 on 2/14/09. Very excited. Any advice or words of wisdom from you fellas?


----------



## gunsbillygun

wear yellow socks
and keep your head on straight, and listen to what they tell you.
its all good
congrats in advance


----------



## robbie the deer hunter

sincerity lodge #430 raised 11-18-01


----------



## gunsbillygun

Welcome Brother, glad you found us here


----------



## ultramag

WSM said:


> Going for my E.A. Degree at Campbellton Lodge #76 on 2/14/09. Very excited. Any advice or words of wisdom from you fellas?



I went thru my E.A. Degree September 14 1998..Enjoy it and listen and learn..Glad that you are going thru sir..It is a great organization and you will learn alot..My Dad and Grandfather are Masons..I enjoyed every minute of it..Seeing how you are going thru on  Valentines Day and All..They will be nice to you
If you are ever down around the Social Circle area..Send me a pm beforehand and i will buy you lunch

Ultramag


----------



## Quack-Wacker

Found my way here...... remington i would find a mason in your community that you know ask him what it means to be a mason, ask him who else is a mason, you will find that many leaders in your community are brothers of ours. like pastors at church, sheriffs, emts,firefighters etc. when you do your research just remeber we are not a secret society, just a society with secrets.


----------



## Quack-Wacker

wsm just remeber every man in that room went through the same thing you are going to go through. try to pay attention to everything you can.


----------



## Head East

WSM said:


> Going for my E.A. Degree at Campbellton Lodge #76 on 2/14/09. Very excited. Any advice or words of wisdom from you fellas?



Congratulations WSM.  You will remember this day for the rest of your life.  Take it all in.  Take heed of these fine brothers words here and that of your mentor.  Oh...and yeah on the yellow socks.


----------



## Head East

Happy February Brethren!


----------



## gunsbillygun

Happy February Brother


----------



## Moose911

There will be an EA conferred at Clarkesville Lodge #325 on Feb 16, 2009.  Come out and join us!!!  If you need directions shoot me a message.  Supper at 6:30, Meeting to follow at 7:30


----------



## gunsbillygun

DocHoliday said:


> Walked away from it 12 years ago and will never go back.



sorry to hear that


----------



## Quack-Wacker

sorry to hear that would ask that you respect us enough not to turn this into a bashing thread... thanks in advance


----------



## gunsbillygun

thanks Doc for stoping by, good to hear from you and thank you for your comments.


----------



## Head East

Hey Doc, glad you stopped in and shared your thoughts.  I am sorry to hear that you felt a need to leave and that you could never go back.  

I once felt that it would be in my best interest to do the same, but...my ol' dad helped me clear the clutter in my mind and to see the picture a little clearer, with a little more light. 

I am sure your reasons are true and I respect them.  If you ever have a reason to consider walking down the path once again, send me a note, I'd enjoy talking to you about it!

Peace.


----------



## Harley45

Hickory flat#205,woodstock#246


----------



## gunsbillygun

Harley45 said:


> Hickory flat#205,woodstock#246



Glad to have you Brother Harley, you make 97 Brothers we have so far on Woodys


----------



## DocHoliday

I apologize to Quack-Wacker for being so sharp and ugly to him in my post. The post has been deleted.


----------



## champ

E.A. degree will be conferred at Buford #292 this Thursday night(12th) 6:30 supper,7:30 meeting.
 All brethren welcome.
Thanks
Tate Strayhorn


----------



## 00leland00

Acacia #452, presently serving as Jr. Steward. Thanks for the heads up, Billy! Good to see so many brothers around.


----------



## gunsbillygun

welcome Brother glad you made it.


----------



## Head East

How did the EA go Champ?  It seems like I am out of town every meeting night.


----------



## champ

All went well! Thank you for asking Brother. Hope to see you sometime.


----------



## Moose911

Clarkesville Masonic Lodge is having a benefit pistol shoot on April 18.  Everyone come out for some great company and some fun shooting!  

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=309341


----------



## gunsbillygun

Cool, may just have to show up for that.


----------



## Moose911

It should be a good time!  Might have a 5 dollar discount for Brothers with a dues card!!


----------



## gunsbillygun

that works


----------



## champ

Brother, now that right there sounds like a lot of fun.


----------



## Moose911

Come on up Champ.  It isn't too far from you!


----------



## champ

Hope all is well. Can't wait to go to the pistol shoot!


----------



## Field-tipdeathfromabove

Three other guys and myself will be taking our EA examination tonight and hopefully taking our FC degree shortly after at Dallas Lodge #182


----------



## gunsbillygun

good luck with you all, let us know how it goes.
and dont forget to wear yellow socks




Field-tip said:


> Three other guys and myself will be taking our EA examination tonight and hopefully taking our FC degree shortly after at Dallas Lodge #182


----------



## champ

I tried my best to stay busy all morning so I was not fortunate enough to meet every one who visited with Buford Lodge this morning, but I would like to express my thanks to all men or Masons on this website who came down and helped make our pancake breakfast a success.
 Thank you.


----------



## gunsbillygun

i forgot.


----------



## gunsbillygun

Brother Champ, im sorry , i forgot all about it. once again we didnt get to meet. ive got to start writing stuff down, and get off my lazy butt in the mornings and start getting thing did.


----------



## champ

Its hard to be everywhere all the time Billy. No apology is nessessary, but I gotta say, if it were not for this forum I would miss out on alot of activities at other Lodges other than the one I call home. It sure is good to know that there are this many Masons on this website.


----------



## gunsbillygun

champ said:


> It sure is good to know that there are this many Masons on this website.


yes it is, it really suprises me.


----------



## Moose911

Brothers, I must apologize but the pistol shoot for Clarkesville Lodge is going to have to be postponed.  I will let everyone know when it is rescheduled.  It was conflicting with another local lodge's golf tournament, so we are going to play golf instead!


----------



## champ

Four!!!


----------



## Field-tipdeathfromabove

gunsbillygun said:


> good luck with you all, let us know how it goes.
> and dont forget to wear yellow socks





It went well, even without the yellow socks. We will be taking our FC examination this thursday and hopefully recieving the Master degree shortly after. They said that three of the four of us are going to take the third degree on thursday night and one of us is taking the degree on saturday at the Beulah Lodge where it will be dramatized. It is going to be an exciting week.


----------



## Head East

Congrats!  Although, the yellow sock thing would have made it better.  Good luck this week!


----------



## Field-tipdeathfromabove

I was raised to the sublime degree of master mason last night. I still have a lot to learn but I look forward to it.


----------



## champ

Man that is awsome! I hope you find everything you are looking for.


----------



## Head East

Field-tip said:


> I was raised to the sublime degree of master mason last night. I still have a lot to learn but I look forward to it.



Congratulations Brother, glad to hear it.  There's always more to learn, take your time and enjoy _the journey_.

For your consideration:

To build a better world, God said
and I just answered - How?
The world is such a large vast place
so complicated now.
And I so small and useless am
there's nothing I can do.
But God in all His wisdom said
Just build a better you! 


An old man, going a lone highway,
Came in the evening, cold and gray
To a chasm, vast and deep and wide,
Through which was flowing a sullen tide
The old man crossed in the twilight dim,
The sullen stream had no fears for him
But he turned when safe on the other side,
And built a bridge to span the tide.

"Old man, said a fellow pilgrim near,
You are wasting your time with building here.
You never again will pass this way.
Your journey will end with the closing day.
You have crossed the chasm deep and wide.
Why build you this bridge at evening tide?"

The builder lifted his old, gray head.
"Good friend, in the way that I have come," he said,
"There followeth after me today
A youth, whose feet must pass this way.
He, too, must cross in the twilight dim.
Good friend, I am building the bridge for him."

Head East my Brother and may God Bless you on your journey.


----------



## gunsbillygun

that is awesome Brother, were did the quotes come from.


----------



## gunsbillygun

Field-tip said:


> I was raised to the sublime degree of master mason last night. I still have a lot to learn but I look forward to it.



congrats BROTHER. and welcome.
i have added you to my list i keep of all the Brothers who have posted on here, 
you make number.99


----------



## ckierbow

Hello brothers I finally rode the goat on 4/02/09 at goshen lodge no. 71 in Roopville


----------



## Tank1202

Hello, Brothers. Just found the forum. I was raised in '01 and Past Master in '08. My lodge is Rockwell Lodge 191 in Hoschton. It has been a wonderful trip so far. I'm always looking for more light. What I've read so far this forum is bright.


----------



## gunsbillygun

Tank1202 said:


> Hello, Brothers. Just found the forum. I was raised in '01 and Past Master in '08. My lodge is Rockwell Lodge 191 in Hoschton. It has been a wonderful trip so far. I'm always looking for more light. What I've read so far this forum is bright.



Thank you Brother, we try to keep everyone informed of the going ons, but usually i forget, and miss it,

ok for the record Brothers.
we now have
100Brothers on the forum.


----------



## gunsbillygun

ckierbow said:


> Hello brothers I finally rode the goat on 4/02/09 at goshen lodge no. 71 in Roopville



keep up the good work , and let us know how it goes.
Congrats.


----------



## Tank1202

*Traveling man*

Does that mean I win a prize?


----------



## gunsbillygun

Tank1202 said:


> Does that mean I win a prize?



yes, More Light Brother.


----------



## Slingblade

Just got back from San Antonio and figured I would share these pictures I took at the Alamo.








[/IMG]






[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## gunsbillygun

thank you very much, i didnt know some of them were Masons.
great pics. Thanks Brother.


----------



## chris41081

Hello Brothers. Im glad i found ya'll.


----------



## Slingblade

Welcome


----------



## gunsbillygun

chris41081 said:


> Hello Brothers. Im glad i found ya'll.



hello, Brother,
 what lodge are you from, office held, and other good tidbits of info you might would share
Billy


----------



## gunsbillygun

well if i looked closer i would see what lodge and office


----------



## Tank1202

*found?*



chris41081 said:


> Hello Brothers. Im glad i found ya'll.



Lead I would say. Little brother needs some help sometimes.


----------



## gunsbillygun




----------



## Head East

Guns, I came across them somewhere on the internet, but not sure where. 

Great pictures Slingblade!  I had visited the Alamo in February and saw this for the first time, after visiting many times.  

I just returned from Ft. Worth and there was a Lodge near the old stockyards we drove by, but I couldn't get my camera out quick enough!  Met a couple Brothers while I was there and we had a great time talking about our prospective experiences!


----------



## Slingblade

I was raised in Texas and there are a lot of neat old Lodges out there...one I always wanted to go to was above an old General Store out in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## chris41081

Thanks for the lead Big Joe! 
Raised 8-12-08 currently Tyler. Always looking for more light. 
Memorial Day parade In old town Dacula. We will be cooking and hosting CHIPS if any one gets a chance to stop by.


----------



## gunsbillygun

welcome Brother, thanks for the info.


----------



## gunsbillygun

just checking on everybody


----------



## Les Miles

gunsbillygun said:


> just checking on everybody



more like bumping your own thread...


----------



## champ

Every now and then us brothers like to bump our own thread. While I am here I'll go ahead and say I hope all is well, prayers for those in need and for those who struggle to walk upright every day of our lives and be good stewards of the lives that God has blessed us with.
 Tate S.


----------



## gunsbillygun

Comeaux said:


> more like bumping your own thread...



who me


----------



## adebord30183

Hello brothers. SD of Waleska Lodge # 57, Waleska Ga.
Raised February of last year. 22 years old. My father is, along with many uncles, cousins, friends, and many more men I respect dearly. Glad to see so many fellow brothers on here.


----------



## gunsbillygun

glad to have you Brother, Welcome
Billy


----------



## Tank1202

Welcome, see that you are a SD, one of the most rewarding stations that I sat in. Enjoy you travels, threw the lodge.


----------



## adebord30183

One thing we are very happy with is that our WM, JW,JD, myself at SD, SS and chaplain our all less than 32 years old, with only 2 being over 30, and 3 of us at 22. My dad is 44 and is SW and we all grew up together. A young traveling band, we are.


----------



## gunsbillygun

all in the family


----------



## GoinHuntin

Well Hello Brothers, I have just now found you all. I'm glad to know you all are here now on the site.....

Cartersville, Ga  F&AM #63

Thanks, Billygun


----------



## champ

Ain't it grand. Welcome,Brother.


----------



## gunsbillygun

glad to have you Brother.


----------



## gunsbillygun

on the first post in this thred i have listed all the names of our Brothers, if you do not wish for your name to be there please let me know and i will remove it, but i wanted to let the other Brothers know if they were dealing with someone on a trade or selling something they could look to see if it was a Brother and rest a little easer knowing that they were in good hands. and for any other reason you might want to contact one another it would be easer to see who is all on the forum.
as i sed if you want your name removed from the list just let me know, i only have your screen name not you birth name. i have it in order that you posted on this thred, if someone would like to put it in abc order feel free to do so and i will post it that way, but my brain dont work that good with so many names. and im very glad we have so many Brothers on here.
Billy


----------



## Head East

Seems like a great idea guns!  Thanks!   Great to see so many Brethren stop in!  

A thought for your consideration: 

"Empty pockets never held anyone back. Only empty heads and empty hearts can do that." — Norman Vincent Peale, American minister and Freemason


----------



## WSM

*New Brother*

I was raised to the sublime degree of Master Mason at Campbellton Lodge #76 this past saturday night. What a great journey it has been so far, anxious to keep traveling.


----------



## rider1009

Unity Lodge #36 Past Master


----------



## Slingblade

If any of you bike riding brethren can make it out this coming Sunday afternoon to support Brother Worley I'd appreciate it greatly.


----------



## gunsbillygun

WSM said:


> I was raised to the sublime degree of Master Mason at Campbellton Lodge #76 this past saturday night. What a great journey it has been so far, anxious to keep traveling.


glad to have you Brother.


----------



## gunsbillygun

rider1009 said:


> Unity Lodge #36 Past Master



hummmm. i go there too. glad to have you Brother.


----------



## champ

Thank you for the info. Will remember WB Scott while on bended knees. I'll be sure to send this flyer out to some riders as well.

 Tate Strayhorn


----------



## Slingblade

Thank You Brother.


----------



## champ

Relay for life at Gwinnett Co. fairgrounds tomorrow night. 

See you there!!!


----------



## ultramag

WSM said:


> I was raised to the sublime degree of Master Mason at Campbellton Lodge #76 this past saturday night. What a great journey it has been so far, anxious to keep traveling.



It is great to see so many brothers on here..Welcome


----------



## ckierbow

On 4/09/09 I got my FC. Time to start studying something new.


----------



## gunsbillygun

ckierbow said:


> On 4/09/09 I got my FC. Time to start studying something new.



congrats, keep up the good work, and let us know how it goes.
Billy


----------



## Tank1202

Hello brothers, been a while, my computer was infected with 68 virisus. It took awhile. Sorry I missed the ride. Congrats to ckiebow on FC. Theres alot more light for you.


----------



## gunsbillygun

Tank1202 said:


> my computer was infected with 68 virisus.



should have gotten it a flu shot 
glad to have you back Brother


----------



## dbodkin

OK I'll bite... 10,000 foot level.. What's a Travelling man?   Is it this?? http://www.travelingmen.com/
 Sorry just never heard of the organization...


----------



## Tank1202

Had a great time at the lodge tonight. Had 1EA catacisum and 3 FC. Any brother not doing anything next Tuesday, we are having a called meeting to raise 3 Brothers. Rockwell Lodge 191 in Hoschton, Ga.


----------



## champ

Count me in Joe!
 Brother Tate.


----------



## gunsbillygun

dbodkin said:


> OK I'll bite... 10,000 foot level.. What's a Travelling man?   Is it this?? http://www.travelingmen.com/
> Sorry just never heard of the organization...



yes and no.
we are Free Masons, but not all of us ride a motorcycle .


----------



## Tank1202

gunsbillygun said:


> yes and no.
> we are Free Masons, but not all of us ride a motorcycle .



Yea, But some of us do


----------



## gunsbillygun

Tank1202 said:


> Yea, But some of us do



hoping again real soon


----------



## dbodkin

Thanks...


----------



## champ

There will be degree work conferred at Buford #292 next Thursday night. Supper @6:30, meeting @ 7:30. Please, join us for a night thats sure to be interesting.


----------



## champ

I am glad to see you Brothers on this site.


----------



## gunsbillygun

were glad to see you to Brother


----------



## gunsbillygun

*prayers Brothers*

i posted this in the spiritual section but i would like to post this here as well Brothers, please remember us while on bended knees.

My dad fell Sunday at home and broke his leg, they operated on him yesterday to put a rod in it, while he was at the hospital they ran some more test because he has had cancer in the past,very recently, the test came back positive for cancer but this time there were spots on his lungs, they think the cancer has spread and are going to do a biopsy tomorrow to see for sure.
so all the prayers we can get are needed, yaw have prayed for him before and believe me it works, so once again i come to you and ask for your prayers and thoughts.
God bless you all.
Billy


----------



## champ

Our prayers are with you and your Dad Billy.


----------



## Slingblade

Prayers sent for God's will be done and for your entire family to be given the strength to endure your fathers treatment, and for his full and speedy recovery.


----------



## gunsbillygun

thank yaw very much Brothers.
Billy


----------



## TurkeyKiller12

*Masters Degree...*

Tallapoosa Lodge #126 will put on a masters degree on thursday june 4, 2009. Supper at 6:30pm meeting at 7:30 all master masons invited to attend. Our lodge is also hosting a golf tournament to raise money that will be put back into the local community. Its a 4 man team scramble. $75.00 a person. Any brothers interested can call me at 770-862-4490 for more info on the tournament.


----------



## gunsbillygun

thanks for the info Brother,
maybe i need to lurn how to play guff i mean golf .LOL


----------



## Tank1202

Billy this is Big Joe down ay Rockwell Lodge in Hoschton, Let us know if we can help in any way. Will be remebered on bended knees.


----------



## gunsbillygun

Tank1202 said:


> Billy this is Big Joe down ay Rockwell Lodge in Hoschton, Let us know if we can help in any way. Will be remebered on bended knees.



Thanks Joe, i do appreciate it Brother


----------



## gunsbillygun

he went and got the test results today, they told him that cancer was in both lungs, and was incurable, that without treatment he had maybe 6 mounths, with treatment maybe a year.
people we need prayers , please.
Billy


----------



## Tank1202

*Prayer*

You got one brother, I will tell the lodge next Tuesday.


----------



## gunsbillygun

thank you Brothers


----------



## gunsbillygun

Brothers, if any of you have or know where a scooter chair, or some other type of battery powered chair is, cheap, please let me know i need one for my dad.
Billy


----------



## produnker

*Just Found*

Been a member of this forum for a couple months and just found this. Flowery Branch #212  Third Generation


----------



## gunsbillygun

glad to have you Brother.


----------



## ckierbow

Tonight I was raised to the sublime degree of Master Mason!


----------



## Gav-n-Tn

Almost petitioned but didn't think I'd have time to commit fully. Have a lot of traveling friends and do my best to support. I love the pecan logs!!


----------



## gunsbillygun

ckierbow said:


> Tonight I was raised to the sublime degree of Master Mason!



congrats, what lodge did you join.


----------



## gunsbillygun

well if i had looked back to your other post i would have known, LOL
goshen lodge no. 71


----------



## gunsbillygun

just checking in, not been alot of action on here latley. everbody ok.


----------



## champ

I became a Royal Arch Mason Monday night, and would like to say thank you to any and all companions involved in the York rite degree work. Looking forward to council next month.
 Buford Lodge #292 F&AM
 Taylor Chapter #48 RAM


----------



## gunsbillygun

did that myself a while back, that is some very nice degree work.




champ said:


> I became a Royal Arch Mason Monday night, and would like to say thank you to any and all companions involved in the York rite degree work. Looking forward to council next month.
> Buford Lodge #292 F&AM
> Taylor Chapter #48 RAM


----------



## Tank1202

great to hear that. It is some wonderful work. Winder Chapter #84 RAM


----------



## champ

Joe,
 when is the BBQ at Rockwell Lodge?


----------



## champ

Country Supper Fundraiser
September 12th 2009
From 4:00 PM till 8:00 PM
@ Buford Lodge #292
 Please, everybody come on out.


----------



## gunsbillygun

sorry i have not been around in a while, just got my plate full right now, i am still asking for you to remember my dad while on bended knees, 
thank you Brothers.
Billy


----------



## champ

Has been slow lately. If you need anything Brother, just call.


----------



## champ

Rockwell lodge #191 is gonna have a BBQ on August 8th, 11:00-
3:00, $7.00.

 Hoschton,GA


----------



## gunsbillygun

FEED ME ,Brother LOL


----------



## Tank1202

Sorry for not responding Tate. Was on vacation down in Florida. I just got my lap top back, it was loaded up with viruses. Any way will be at the lodge early Saturday the 8th pulling pork. Brothers come and get you some BBQ, Also any Woody's folks. Rockwell Lodge# 191 in Hoschton.


----------



## Slingblade

It is my sad duty to inform you all that Royston Lodge #52 WM Michael Scott Worley passed away Saturday 25 July, 2009 at his home from the effects of Lou Gehrig's Disease (ALS).  Please keep Brother Worley's family in your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Tank1202

I will on bended knees


----------



## champ

*Fundraiser*

All invited, all welcome!


----------



## PaulD

Philadelphia #73 . JS this year.


----------



## BULL BUTTER

I was raised feb. 14 this year. I would have already posted but i just got my computer fixed. Im proud to be a mason. I was raised at Westminster #200, Westminster,South Carolina.


----------



## gunsbillygun

glad to have you both Brothers, i will add you to the list, please keep us informed on any goings on, 

im sorry brothers for not being on here latley, but things are looking up, they told my Dad last week that the cancer in his bladder is gone, now for the lungs, Brothers please continue the remember him on bended knees.
Billy 
Unity 36
Jefferson.


----------



## gunsbillygun

we now have if my count is right 108 Brothers on Gon, thank you all. and God Bless each of you.


----------



## ultramag

gunsbillygun said:


> glad to have you both Brothers, i will add you to the list, please keep us informed on any goings on,
> 
> im sorry brothers for not being on here latley, but things are looking up, they told my Dad last week that the cancer in his bladder is gone, now for the lungs, Brothers please continue the remember him on bended knees.
> Billy
> Unity 36
> Jefferson.



on bended knees brother


----------



## Head East

If you believe in 
A Great Architect,
And only if;

If you are a man
Good and true
And live God's chosen paths;

If you weep at a man's woes 
And his pain is your pain;
His anguish needs 
You carefully soothe:

If the moons no more 
Your ambition keep
Or at least the direction know;

If the hard and stony path 
Is but behind 
And not ahead of you;


If your job, its satisfaction done,
And life's a plateau, 
Life its stillness bore:

If you have loved 
And all the joys of love, 
Mellowed to its highest heights; 

If life's eternal lesson learned
And have been rewarded 
With God's gifts of joy and blessings;

If you have the heart and soul,
And the precious hours
To share this joy with other fellowmen:

If within you, lies a heart 
That stirs for more,
And you know not why;

If you ask questions 
That gives no answers;
Why, what or who am I: 

If you ask,
Is life a tireless search 
With no end?

Then, time is right, 
My good fellow,
You are

And you will, my brother be.

You and your's are in my prayers Brother.


----------



## gunsbillygun

great post.


----------



## CL shoer

greenville #28 f&am district 8 (Florida) chairman masonic education,and JD


----------



## champ

Rock quarry was alot of fun, even got stung by a wasp!


----------



## champ

Billy, that is great news! We continue to ask that our Lord watch over your Father and keep him strong throughout battle and his recovery. Amen.


----------



## WSM

*Prayer request*

All brothers, please say a prayer for Capt. Butch Adams' family. He passed away this past wednesday night. He was a member of douglasville lodge #289, and worked for the Douglas County Sheriff's Office for 33 years. I am proud to say that he came to see me go through my degrees, and he was a good friend of mine. Remember his family on bended knees.


----------



## champ

Will remember. May God bless.


----------



## gunsbillygun

Proud to have you Brother, welcome to our humble thred.



CL shoer said:


> greenville #28 f&am district 8 (Florida) chairman masonic education,and JD


----------



## gunsbillygun

WSM said:


> All brothers, please say a prayer for Capt. Butch Adams' family. He passed away this past wednesday night. He was a member of douglasville lodge #289, and worked for the Douglas County Sheriff's Office for 33 years. I am proud to say that he came to see me go through my degrees, and he was a good friend of mine. Remember his family on bended knees.



Will do Brother , on bended knees.


----------



## Tank1202

Hello everyone, Rockwell Lodge in Hoschton will be having a called communication tomorrow to Raise a few. Breakfast will be served at 8 am. Will open Lodge soon after everyone is finished eating. Come if you can.


----------



## firebiker

*Raised yesterday by my Father at Rockwell #191
I enjoy the Fellowship & Brotherhood and I am looking forward to the Journey.

(www.RockwellLodge191.com)*


----------



## Tank1202

firebiker said:


> *Raised yesterday by my Father at Rockwell #191
> I enjoy the Fellowship & Brotherhood and I am looking forward to the Journey.
> 
> (www.RockwellLodge191.com)*



Hey I was there. Enjoyed every one of them raising, If I say so my self. Glad to have you in our lodge.


----------



## gunsbillygun

welcome Brother, glad to hear from you again.



firebiker said:


> *Raised yesterday by my Father at Rockwell #191
> I enjoy the Fellowship & Brotherhood and I am looking forward to the Journey.
> 
> (www.RockwellLodge191.com)*


----------



## Quack-Wacker

Keep me in your thoughts brothers going through a ruff time.
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=402448


----------



## red ranger 3

Elm City #544


----------



## gunsbillygun

red ranger 3 said:


> Elm City #544



welcome Brother.


----------



## gunsbillygun

Quack-Wacker said:


> Keep me in your thoughts brothers going through a ruff time.
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=402448




we will be praying for you Brother.


----------



## Head East

firebiker said:


> *Raised yesterday by my Father at Rockwell #191
> I enjoy the Fellowship & Brotherhood and I am looking forward to the Journey.
> 
> (www.RockwellLodge191.com)*



That is such a special evening when your dad can be there.  I was so blessed to have mine with me for an evening I will not forget for the rest of my years.  Congratulations and may all your travels be guided by the Great Architect of the Universe, in search of more light.  Head East young man.


----------



## Head East

Quack-Wacker said:


> Keep me in your thoughts brothers going through a ruff time.
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=402448



Glad to do it brother.  You know where to go if you need help.


----------



## champ

BBQ this Saturday evening  @ Buford #292


----------



## champ

BBQ went well, thanks to any and all who came. Special thanks to anyone from sweetwater.


----------



## #4s

#312 held a CHIPS program today, it was alot of work but we had a good time.


----------



## blues brother

Yep...Pinta #88


----------



## produnker

*Upcoming Event*

Flowery Branch Lodge #212 will be holding our annual 5K run for charity on Oct 31 in downtown Flowery Branch. I will post a link for anyone who would like to participate as a runner or walker when I am able. If anyone would like to volunteer for  this event pls let me know, I have just had 2 sections of colon removed and will be in a diminished capacity . As usual 100% goes to local charities as selected by the Lodge. Thanks for your time.


----------



## gunsbillygun

thanks for the info produnker, and we will be praying for you a speedy recovery, God Bless.


----------



## gunsbillygun

blues brother said:


> Yep...Pinta #88



Glad to have Brother , welcome from us all.


----------



## copenhagen cowboy

Hello to all my brothers
10 years in and loving every second of it..
Fergus #135


----------



## gunsbillygun

copenhagen cowboy said:


> Hello to all my brothers
> 10 years in and loving every second of it..
> Fergus #135



Welcome Brother , proud to have you with us.


----------



## champ

All of my fellow Brethren, please have a safe and productive opening weekend. God bless us each and everyone. 

 Tate Strayhorn
 Buford #292


----------



## champ

Anyone have a small pull-behind camper they would rent out for a weekend? I got drawn for the quota hunt at piedmont, and my body can't take sleeping on the ground no more. I do NOT smoke.


----------



## champ

Hope everybody is doing well. Have happy holidays!


----------



## PaulD

Anyone make it to Grand Lodge this year.


----------



## champ

I heard it was very fast paced.


----------



## Tank1202

Hello Brothers it has been a while. Been doing alot of Hunting, nothing big but I do have meat in the freezer. Hope everyone has a wonderful Thanksgiving.

Tank


----------



## boots2

Elm city # 544


----------



## gunsbillygun

boots2 said:


> Elm city # 544



proud to have you Brother Boots2.


----------



## SCPO

just got through delivering fruit baskets to our widows and emeritus members. brothers if you have never done this you don't know what you are missing.


----------



## Harley45

SCPO said:


> just got through delivering fruit baskets to our widows and emeritus members. brothers if you have never done this you don't know what you are missing.



I done that one year, and enjoyed every basket that we delivered, more so to the widows that were at home cause you could see the LOVE and THANKS on their face, it realy gave you a great filling to know that they realy enjoyed it so much.


----------



## Tank1202

A Little late Brothers, I hope everyone had a great Christmas. Lets not ever forget the reason we have this day.


----------



## shiny 308

buford 292 here


----------



## Tank1202

Glad to see you here. 
Past Master. Rockwell Lodge 191.


----------



## bubbadawg

*travelin' man*

Lafayette #44  Cumming,Ga


----------



## Tank1202

Glad to have you. Brother.


----------



## Tank1202

Brothers,
 WB Ralph Freeman PM '40 and '41 fell this past weekend and is in Northeast Regional Hospital. Keep him in your prayers. He is one of the oldest Masons in the state. I do believe he has received his 70 year apron afew years ago.


----------



## gunsbillygun

will do Brother, while on bended knee


----------



## fuel-injected

Fergus Lodge # 135


----------



## firebiker

*I think Brother Ralph is back home now but a little banged up.
someone from Rockwell has visited him recently.*


----------



## Glassman

Somehow I have missed this thread completely.

JS of Caledonia Lodge #121. 

We will be raising two fine young men that I have had the pleasure of coaching this Saturday. Breakfast to be served by the ladies of the Eastern Star at 8, Lodge to be called to labor at 9.


----------



## sniper22

Any of you BROTHERS attend any of the school of instructions?


----------



## cddogfan1

I was raised Saturday Feb 13, 2010.  Glad to call all of these fine men brothers.  Looking forward to learning more. Laurens Lodge 75


----------



## Tank1202

Brothern, 
  WB Jack Brown of Rockwell Lodge is in Athens hospice care it doesnt look good brothers. Keep him and his family in your prayers. WB Jimmy Brown call WB Carl Still and said that he probably will not make it to the end of the week. 
 I know that WB Jack was a Past Master at Sweetwater Lodge in Lilburn. If any of you, Brothers, know any one from there can you get in contact with them.

   Thanks,
  WB Joe Thompson "Tank"


----------



## Tank1202

WB Jack Brown passed away yesterday, Remember his family on bended knees. Anyone up near the Hoschton area, there will be a masonic funeral. If you can, please come out. 
 I will post more details later today.

  Tank


----------



## Glassman

sniper22 said:


> Any of you BROTHERS attend any of the school of instructions?



Ours is at the Rockmart Lodge starting last Friday. I was there and plan to complete it.


----------



## PaulD

Sorry to hear about the passing of a brother. I will remember his family while on bended knee

Paul D. 
Philidelphia #73
 S.S.


----------



## gunsbillygun

cddogfan1 said:


> I was raised Saturday Feb 13, 2010.  Glad to call all of these fine men brothers.  Looking forward to learning more. Laurens Lodge 75



Welcome Brother.


----------



## gunsbillygun

fuel-injected said:


> Fergus Lodge # 135



Welcome Brother.glad to have you.


----------



## gunsbillygun

Glassman said:


> Somehow I have missed this thread completely.
> 
> JS of Caledonia Lodge #121.
> 
> We will be raising two fine young men that I have had the pleasure of coaching this Saturday. Breakfast to be served by the ladies of the Eastern Star at 8, Lodge to be called to labor at 9.



Glad to have you here with us Brother.


----------



## champ

I had the privledge of watching WB Jack Brown confer several degrees and the honor of knowing him as a Brother Mason. He was a good and wise man. He will be sorely missed by all who knew him. God Bless 

Tate Strayhorn


----------



## HBC4570

Bigham#53. p/m serving as secy...Secrets,these are kept in
our hearts along with the love we have for our fellow man.
A very wise man once told me that if I ever wanted to know
something I should ask an uninformed person..they can tell
you all about it.


----------



## champ

Hope everyone has a safe and eventful Spring and Summer!!


----------



## Harley45

champ said:


> Hope everyone has a safe and eventful Spring and Summer!!



Back atcha Brother


----------



## champ

Who's ready for the Rock Quarry!!!


----------



## Tyson Wilkerson

fergus lodge#135


----------



## firebiker

*Hey Brothers, Rockwell Lodge #191 is having a EA degree next Tuesday, May 11th Dinner @ 6:30pm/meeting at 7:30.
Rockwell Lodge is located one block behind Larrys Garage off of Hwy 53 in downtown Hoschton.*


----------



## champ

Looking forward to attending the occasion. #191


----------



## champ

Like to say thanks to all the Brethren that attended the home coming for our troops in Lawrencville. Glad the Lodges brought water and refreshments cause it was HOT and those fellas were thirsty.


----------



## cddogfan1

Every one is invited to Laurens Lodge #75. On July 6 7:00 we will have a Masters Proficiency and on July 20 7:00 we will have a EA degree.


----------



## Slingblade

champ said:


> Who's ready for the Rock Quarry!!!



Planning on attending and also planning on traveling to Kingston, Tn to the cave.


----------



## Slim Chance

I just found this thread. Lindale #455.


----------



## Tank1202

Slim Chance said:


> I just found this thread. Lindale #455.



Glad to have ya Brother


----------



## champ

Anyone have information about the cave meeting in Tennessee?


----------



## champ

A Very Special Thank you to whomever place this thread back on a Sticky!


----------



## smoky ghost

*travelling mag*

i'm a travellingman to started out manadrin 343 in jax , fl and now pace lodge 553 poterdale,ga since 94


----------



## Milkman

champ said:


> A Very Special Thank you to whomever place this thread back on a Sticky!


----------



## Jay Bee

Just came across this.    Port Jervis 328 F&AM.


----------



## hogghead

blaine lodge in pickens county


----------



## timgarside

gunsbillygun said:


> i wasn't meaning to be sarcastic. like hoghunter sed, we help people, we have a lot of history in the U.S., starting with George Washington, but it goes way back befor then.
> people get the wrong idea about us, because we " have secrets ", but the biggest one is there arnt any.if you do a search on the internet be very carful on what you read and belive, most if not the majority is very incorrect. the show on the history channel is way off as well. but most of us will answer any questions you might have if were able.
> the rest its not that its that secreat ,just you wouldn't understand it if your not a Mason.
> thanks Billy


Most still wont understand this no matter how well or how many times you try to explain it. The truth is the secrets we share are not to spite those who are not masons but give us universal ways of knowing when we are in the presence of another master mason. 

Tim Garside
Euharlee #457


----------



## Head East

So mote it be, brother.


----------



## telco guy

Mansfield # 489 Mansfield, Ga


----------



## briarpatch

Walton Lodge #200 Shady Dale, GA


----------



## A. Taylor

We are having our annual barbeque in Dacula this Saturday September 11. Plates are $7 each. We usually start serving by 11:00. Come by and join us for some good eating.


----------



## gunsbillygun

Thanks A. 

just checking in, has been a while and i have missed a lot it seams, so let me just say welcome to everybody, and God Bless you all.


----------



## mikel

32° PM east laporte lodge#358 af&am


----------



## m booth

smib pm mansfield#489  covington commandery #25


----------



## SCPO

sad day today. brother james buck, SW for fayetteville 711, fayetteville, ga. was killed in a vehicle accident this morning. james was 55 yrs. old. he is survived by wife, 3 sons and 1 grand daughter. please keep james's family in you prayers


----------



## champ

Sad to hear Brother. Will remember the Family and the Lodge in Prayer. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## SCPO

thanks brother champ. i had spent a lot of time with brother james coaching him throught degrees and coaching him through the chairs. he was really excited about being master next year. rest in peace brother james, you will be truly missed.


----------



## Pop

A very sad day for Ball Ground and Red Wine Lodges.  Past Master Bro. Ralph Disharoon passed away today around 11:00Am.  WB Ralph was Past Master of both lodges and  a member of Yaarab Shrine in Atlanta. He was a dedicated mason and great help to his Masonic Brethern.  I knew Bro. Ralph for close to 45 years, signed his petition for masonry and helped coach him and enjoyed every minute of it, he and I traveled many miles going to parades and Lodge and I am really going to miss him and all of his good stories.  He was also a great help to Boy Scout Troop 130.  
Please remember his family and his brethern when upon bending knees.

Rest in Peace Ralphie


----------



## collardncornbread

Bayminette Al. 498.


----------



## CADFather

Hello to all my Brothers, I'm new to the site and one of the first things I do when joining is look for Masonic brethren.  Glad to see all of you here, I look forward to sitting in the Lodge with each and everyone of you one day.  I am a part of the Tomkins Lodge #466 in Ft. Oglethorpe and have served as JS before getting ran over in 2006 while riding my motorcycle.  I'm trying to get back to being active in the Lodge, like I was before the accident.  Really glad to be here.

Joe
aka CADFather


----------



## Wing Zero

Long Cane Lodge #424 of LaGrange, GA, been a Master Mason since Nov of 2009 and currently serving as JD and also a Knight Templar of Newnan, Ga.

Just wanted to say hello to all my F&AM brothers.


----------



## jfuqua

Yes sir raised in 05 lithonia lodge #84
Check this out http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=583611


----------



## riverwon

greensboro #34 here


----------



## woods-n-water

Just found this, raised 2002 Morning Star lodge # 27


----------



## Crackerz

Proud to be a Mason. As was my father. As was his father. As was his father, (Raised in England, immigrated here in1850). As was his father...and so on. All of my uncles were, too. 
Grandma is an old gal, 429. 
Raised 24 yrs ago.


----------



## dogchaser

I have traveled, my grandma is 194.


----------



## Greatflake

turning in my FC prof. week from today and getting raised on 2/5


----------



## Tank1202

Greatflake said:


> turning in my FC prof. week from today and getting raised on 2/5



Well good luck. Glad to have you. Just remember, you reap what you sew. What lodge will this all happen at?


----------



## Greatflake

thanks tank, already enjoying the journey, will be happening at Oostanaula #113 up here in rome, there will be 3 of us that day


----------



## nkbigdog

399 Forest Park raised 28yrs ago


----------



## gunsbillygun

thank you all for keeping this thread going. i am very proud to call each and everone of you Brother.


----------



## gunsbillygun

just noticed we are going on our 4th year with this thread, well done.
thank you all


----------



## jfuqua

Just asking for help. Charity tournament lake sinclair april 9th Gauranteed 1000.00 1st 1 in 8 payback with 500.00 big fish gauranteed. 110.00 entry fee. jfuqua@co.newton.ga.us
We have not had alot of calls yet on this please tell everyone you know. Thanks in advance Jonathan Fuqua W.M. Lithonia Lodge #84 F&AM


----------



## retired335

Carter Hill #268 Bethlehem, Ga. checking in.


----------



## birddog5-555

*traveling man*

i have traveled


----------



## tedsknives

Yep.Since i was raised


----------



## Duck Gumbo

New Brother here- raised 5.26.11. 
My grandmother is 156.


----------



## Gary Mercer

YEP, 37 Years and 2 times PM.
Boy Howdy, time flies when you're having fun!


----------



## Gary Mercer

Once in Tyrone 644, and once in SC.  I am now a member of East Point Lodge in Peachtree City


----------



## Duck Gumbo

Were any of y'all at the Master's exchange last night in Augusta?


----------



## locksmith912

Never finished 3rd degree. I got out of the military and moved back home before I could finish. I will complete soon though.
Norview lodge # 113


----------



## Gary Mercer

Locksmith, I hope you go ahead and finish.  You owe it to yourself, and your family.
All the best 
Gary


----------



## Bottomtime

Another brother here, from across the line in Monticello FL, Hiram #5


----------



## The Flying Duckman

Dalton #105 PM

Yaarab Temple


----------



## sniper22

Welcome Duck Gumbo, Bottomtime and Flying Duckman. It's an honor to have you all here.


----------



## The Flying Duckman

Thank you sniper.  Good to be on here and see that so many brothers share the love of the outdoors also.


----------



## Gary Mercer

Any of you brothers come up to Peachtree City, we have lodge on the first Tueday.  If you get there by 6:30, I'll buy you dinner.
East Point 288.


----------



## crsdos

*would like to be*

Never been invited.


----------



## BOOGERDOWNOUTDOORS

granny  711


----------



## BOOGERDOWNOUTDOORS

One of the best things I have ever experienced, honored, and very proud.


----------



## White Horse

*I have traveled...*

Springville 153 Powder Springs


----------



## Tank1202

Its been awhile,glad to see many new brothers have posted. Good luck  to everyone this coming hunting season


----------



## champ

We raised three tonight at Buford #292. Was a very fun night indeed.


----------



## rebel bruiser

Philadelphia #73 F&AM  & Proud Of It !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sherlock

I have been a member of this forum for a while and just noticed this thread!

I am a travelling man, as well.

Currently J.S. of Dallas 182.

Great to know that there are so many brothers on here with me!


----------



## SOUTHERNMASON

in search of that which was lost

summerville 234 A.F.M


----------



## SOUTHERNMASON

I AM A PROUD MASON AND A PROUD CHRISTIAN AND SOMEHOW  the holier then thall christian in the spiritual form like attacking me, saying im anti christian , anybody want to explain this?


----------



## Slingblade

crsdos said:


> Never been invited.



You won't be, we don't recruit.  2b1ask1


----------



## Slingblade

SCPO said:


> going this morning to deliver fruit baskets to widows of our lodge. just wondering what other lodges do this time of year.



Royston #52 does the same and we have St John's night at the lodge with potluck and officer installation.


----------



## firebiker

SCPO said:


> going this morning to deliver fruit baskets to widows of our lodge. just wondering what other lodges do this time of year.



we have a chapter of the Widows Sons Masonic Motorcycle Riding Association at my Lodge.
we make the baskets then at our Lodge Christmas party we hand them out to the widows who have been invited to attend and for the one's who can not make it we then deliver them.


----------



## WSM

SOUTHERNMASON said:


> in search of that which was lost
> 
> summerville 234 A.F.M



Did you find it?


----------



## Gary Mercer

Southern Mason, is 234 in Summerville, SC?  
That was my home lodge before moving GA.  I was raised in Summerville 234 in 1973.
Gary


----------



## SOUTHERNMASON

Gary Mercer said:


> Southern Mason, is 234 in Summerville, SC?
> That was my home lodge before moving GA.  I was raised in Summerville 234 in 1973.
> Gary




YES SUMMERVILLE 234 AFM summerville south carolina  off of main street down town summerville .
that is my hometown lodge and raised there in 2008.

i miss it dearly


----------



## SOUTHERNMASON

WSM said:


> Did you find it?



no but i found its sub.........


----------



## 3 1/2 buckshot

Duck Town #572 of Cumming, GA: I'll remember you and yours; Please remember me and mine!


----------



## Pop

EA degree at Ball Ground Lodge #261 next Monday night Feb. 13. Come on and join us. We eat at 630 lodge opens at 730. I will do my best to make you welcome and if you don't feel welcome I will do my best to remember you upon my knees

POP
Chaplain


----------



## RobRay

yep

Marshall A. Weir #448 Macon.
Haven't been active for a while though.


----------



## scoggins

I'm going thru this Tuesday @ Mable 255 in Macon


----------



## gunsbillygun

just checking in, it has been a long time senc ive even looked on gon, hope all my Brothers are doing good.


----------



## pkp844

*Glennville*



rebel bruiser said:


> Philadelphia #73 F&AM  & Proud Of It !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Thats pretty cool, im from glennville and my whole family is in that lodge. I went through in statesboro, and i will be sitting in the east next year.


----------



## He Who Hunts

I was raised in Villa Rica Lodge No. 72 on July 23, 2011. Currently serving as SS, but have sat in every one of the floor chairs this year. Trying to learn as much as I can in my travels.


----------



## doofus

we go back further than Washington in the U.S. the first meeting held in Ga. was 1736 at Sunbury on the Medway River in Liberty County. Opened and conducted by James Oglethorpe his own self..


----------



## scottfmcclure

Count me in!  32 degree-Scottish Rite


----------



## Dentman

Lula # 352 past master, past district deputy, currently sec


----------



## beergutsdeercamp

310 and 254


----------



## NG ALUM

Blue Mountain #38 Laurens #75


----------



## sniper22

*Euharlee Meeting*

All Master Masons are invited to attend our 1st annual Hillbilly meeting/ Fundraiser


----------



## Harley45

Brothers, please remember the Roper Family while upon your beened knee's. Sonny Roper (Past Master) a member of Hickory Flat Lodge #205 Passed Sept 25 2012. He surely will be missed. Thank you Sonny For your service for your Country. awayhttp://www.thesouthcantonfuneralhome.com/obits/obituary.php?id=208900


----------



## produnker

*Lodge Awards*

Flowery Branch 212  9th District Lodge of the Year and Grand Masters Cup


----------



## Harley45

*Bbq*

This Saturday October 27, Hickory Flat Lodge #205 is haveing their 21st Annual BBQ 11:00am-3:00pm.
 the location is 2907 East Cherokee Drive Canton Ga., about 1/8 of a mile south of 140, (just look for the signs).
 Hope to see you there.


----------



## gunsbillygun

just wanted to check in and see hows everyone doing.


----------



## WSM

*Turkey shoot*

Campbellton lodge #76 will be having its annual turkey shoot this Saturday November 17. Come by and see our historical lodge that we have been meeting in since 1848 and bring your 12 or 16 gauge and shoot for a turkey, or use one of ours. Send me a pm with any questions.


----------



## Harley45

*Toy Ride*

Nov. 18, 2012


----------



## FROGSLAYER

I am not, but I have two very interesting books on the subject - _World's Wonder or Freemasonry Unmasked_ (1835) and _The History of Freemasonry Vol I_ (1889). They are so old I'm afraid to read them!


----------



## ryano

Pickens Star Lodge #220. 

I have no idea how Ive missed this thread for so long.

Here is a flyer for an upcoming meeting I would like to invite the Brethren from GON to.


----------



## JonesCoJason

Sincerity #430... JW


----------



## dfurdennis

fraternal #37 here guys nice to know there are a lot of brothers in the forum


----------



## Pop

E.A Degree at Ball Ground 261   Monday night march 25. 730.    Eat at 630.    All Brethern welcome

Lodge located downtown Ball Ground ,across street from ball park


----------



## sniper22

Pop said:


> E.A Degree at Ball Ground 261   Monday night march 25. 730.    Eat at 630.    All Brethern welcome
> 
> Lodge located downtown Ball Ground ,across street from ball park



How was the degree? How they got their money's worth... Sorry I missed it, I missed one at my lodge on the 10th due to being in New Mexico.


----------



## bulletproof1510

Pinta Lodge #88.


----------



## Milkman

Are you fellows reading this thread ?


http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=748190


----------



## Milkman

Milkman said:


> Are you fellows reading this thread ?
> 
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=748190




Hope yall are reading and responding.


----------



## retired335

Please add me to the list.  I have traveled a bit.  Carter Hill #268.


----------



## tank1201

Winder #333


----------



## joshpetty1980

You can add me to the list as well turin #337 PM


----------



## FESTUSHAGGIN

sniper22 said:


> How was the degree? How they got their money's worth... Sorry I missed it, I missed one at my lodge on the 10th due to being in New Mexico.



it was my E.A. Degree and yes i sure did.  was a great experience, loved every minute of it and im glad I never have to do it again.  very excited about my travels.


----------



## ryano

FESTUSHAGGIN said:


> it was my E.A. Degree and yes i sure did.  was a great experience, loved every minute of it and im glad I never have to do it again.  very excited about my travels.



Congrats Brother Festus!    PM sent.


----------



## The mtn man

Clay lodge #301 af&am, Hayesville NC


----------



## brownitisdown

yep I have travel


----------



## stratos201

Fergus 135 . One of the best things in life I've ever done, should have taken the step sooner!


----------



## FESTUSHAGGIN

My masters degree is January 18th at 6:00.  Ball Ground #261.  come be with us if you can.


----------



## Bottomtime

Thought I had commented to this long ago, but I guess not.

Hiram No. 5 in the Great State of Florida, P.M.


----------



## Sportwin

Traveling Man since 87 & PM.


----------



## Papi

MAbleton #171. PM


----------



## CrazyCatfish

springville # 153 powder springs... every 2nd and 4th tuesday... E.A degree next week on 3/11.. anyone doing any degree work this week we can come and be apart of.


----------



## Pop

*Waterfall Degree and Benefit*

Everyone please remember the Cove Waterfall Degree.

The degree is this Saturday May 24.  Located in Jasper on Cove Creek.  It is easy to find and if you have question please PM me and I will try to answer 

POP
Chaplain
Ball Ground 261 F&AM

We are also having a Car Show, Motorcycle Ride and Country Music Show on June 28.  This is for a Brother who is trying to get a kidney transplant.  We need to raise 10K so that the kidney foundation will furnish matching funds.  The fund raiser is for Bro. Jack Brooks, Past Master of Ball Ground 261.  If you have any questions on this please give me a PM.   We need all the help we can get.  We also need sponsors for the ride and car show.  Sponsor is $50, you can either get your name on a Tshirt for the ride or sponsor a trophy for the car show.  Come on out and join the fellowship, fun and help a good Brother.  Festivities start at 10 AM at the Community Building in Downtown Ball Ground, located on Civic Drive in back of the Lodge.


----------



## GCrook

Buchanan Lodge #78 here.


----------



## Reel Nauti

Adel Lodge #310


----------



## 15DAD

Rabun Gap Lodge #265 for 2 years. One of the greatest things I have ever done!


----------



## walton1

Walton1 has traveled ferguson 135


----------



## CaneMBA

Is it still "Ask one to be one"?  My Uncle was a 50 year + member in Texas, and I've always wanted to be one.  Would anyone in the Cumming area introduce me, please?


----------



## GA native

My Dad was in the Sandy Springs lodge in the 80's.
My Grandfather was a Shriner.

I would ask2b1. But right now, I'm not sure ya'll would have me.


----------



## tank1201

*traveling man*

I've been traveling for a few years.


----------



## Castandcall

EA Right now.


----------



## obligated

Allegheny114 Master Mason,NRA and NAHC Life member also!


----------



## chase870

FC right now


----------



## FD716

Raised in Swainsboro #244 at the ripe old age of 21. 3rd generation traveling man!


----------



## Pop

EA Degree Monday night at Ball Ground #261.  We will have a meal starting at 6:30 and Lodge will open at 7:30.

Come on out and enjoy the fellowship.  Lodge is located in Downtown, across from the Little League Park on HWY 372


----------



## chris41081

Never seen this thread before. Guess I spend too much time in the deer huntin forum. 
I knew I had some brothers here but had no idea how many. 
Glad to be amoung such great company!
Dacula 433


----------



## caldwd1

Raised in Pomaria 151, Pomaria, SC


----------



## TC50cal

Murrayville Lodge #30 PM. 1st and 3rd Monday nights at 7:30.


----------



## ClovisSports

Raised Macon No. 5.


----------



## blakefallin

Coosa #622


----------



## champ

Who all will be attending the Rock Quarry communication this year?


----------



## ghadarits

*Traveling*

Now I know why I'm always asked if I'm a Traveling man......


----------



## Poleclimber15

Raised in Natchez Trace Lodge #609, French Camp, MS.


----------



## king killer delete

REMINGTON710 said:


> traviling man? whats that?


to be one ask one.
Me to.


----------



## Catfishdrum

Meridian Sun 26
Griffin Ga. 30224
F&AM / York Rite


----------



## brotherinlaw

591 Albany GA


----------



## Pop

Everyone please remember the family of  Worshful Brother Mike Byess, Past Master of Red Wine Lodge.

He passed away this morning.

True Friend, Minister and Pastor of Bethesda Baptist Church and Top of the Mountain in Ellijay


----------



## goodshot

Byron Lodge #546 Winthrop, Iowa


----------



## champ

Who all's going up to Rock Quarry this August? I'd enjoy meeting my Fellow Woody's Brethren.


----------



## Sinker55

Glenwood and Millikens Creek


----------



## SCPO

EA degree Sat 8/4/18 at Fayetteville 711. Eat at 8am and degree starts at 9


----------



## cycler

Raised in Toms River, NJ..F & AM #18 Harmony Lodge.


----------



## bulletproof1510

_Pinta #88_


----------



## PaulBlair85

YEP


----------



## Stroud Creek

32 degree as well as a Shriner


----------



## fishnfool

#572


----------



## Uncle Eddie

fishnfool said:


> #572


Duck Town Georgia USA.


----------



## champ

Buford #292


----------



## jsmis

yep


----------



## hdgapeach

Chattahoochee #61


----------



## Gray Surveyor

gunsbillygun said:


> just wondering who all on here are a  " Traveling Man "
> f&am
> 
> WE ARE BROTHERS
> 
> 
> 1. gunsbillygun
> 2. slingblade
> 3. carp
> 4. dutchman
> 5. dusty
> 6. jbrooker
> 7. hoghunter1
> 8. ruger#3
> 9. stan in s.c.
> 10. s freeman
> 11. paymaster
> 12. phoneman
> 13. pop
> 14. scpo
> 15. dls
> 16. deer farmer
> 17. carl fountain
> 18. shakey hunter
> 19. drgnhntr 37
> 20. ultra mag
> 21. doug bush
> 22. mathews1
> 23. porkie
> 24. timberman
> 25. robbiey
> 26. fuzbo
> 27. doublebrowtine
> 28. johny tarzan
> 29. hamhock
> 30. #4s
> 31. baldfish
> 32. walton1
> 33. quackndeerhuntinRN
> 34. snakedogs72
> 35. riversedge
> 36. fowl play
> 37. firethorn
> 38. aewhite
> 39. bram
> 40. dixie slugs
> 41. youngmanbill
> 42. rifleroom
> 43. jbright52
> 44. tom threetoes
> 45. fltoak05
> 46. ga.mason
> 47. johnk3
> 48. magnumrecovery
> 49. clent586
> 50. campingman
> 51. chriswheelus
> 52. ranjan1
> 53. copenhagen cowboy
> 54. quackwacker
> 55. north ga. fireman
> 56. king pin
> 57. fdshriner
> 58. cessna
> 59. justbb
> 60. poppyglc
> 61. firefighterusa
> 62. canyonhunter
> 63. bullhart
> 64. ibornagain
> 65. ram 2500
> 66. dwharalson
> 67. d lusk
> 68. lawdawg915
> 69. geow
> 70. bar046
> 71. sniper27
> 72. joey9094
> 73. ga no pro
> 74. champ
> 75. jfocket
> 76. wvduece
> 77. robbie the deer hunter
> 78. klark kent
> 79. naildrvr
> 80. joe blanks
> 81. fitterdawg
> 82. ar hillbilly
> 83. keith44spl
> 84. ga dawg -father
> 85. lonnie in the mountains
> 86. ditchdigger
> 87. a.tayler
> 88. trzlwf
> 89. qturn
> 90. fitterdawg
> 91. sunnydaleslim
> 92. head east
> 93. thar 31321
> 94. moose911
> 95. tigwelder
> 96. just john
> 97. harley45
> 98. 00leland00
> 99. fieldtrip,death from above
> 100. tank1202
> 101. chris41081
> 102. adebord30183
> 103. wsm
> 104. rider1009
> 105. produnker
> 106. ckierbow
> 107.BULL BUTTER
> 108. PaulD
> 109. CL shoer
> 110. firebiker
> 111. red ranger 3
> 112. blues brother
> 113. Boots2
> 114. shing 308
> 115. bubbadawg
> 116. cddogfan1
> 117. fuel-injected
> 118. Glassman
> 119. HBC4570
> 120. hogdogtw008
> 121. Slim Chance
> 122. smoky ghost
> 123. Jay Bee
> 124. hogghead
> 125. telco guy
> 126. briar patch
> 127. mikel
> 128. m booth
> 129. collardncornbread
> 130. CADFather
> 131. wing zero
> 132. jfuqua
> 133. riverone
> 134. woods-n-water
> 135. crackerz
> 136. dogchaser
> 137. Greatflake
> 138. nkbigdog


139. Gray Surveyor


----------



## reelmn

Traveler here as well raised in 93


----------



## ghadarits

gunsbillygun said:


> just wondering who all on here are a  " Traveling Man "
> f&am
> 
> WE ARE BROTHERS
> 
> 
> 1. gunsbillygun
> 2. slingblade
> 3. carp
> 4. dutchman
> 5. dusty
> 6. jbrooker
> 7. hoghunter1
> 8. ruger#3
> 9. stan in s.c.
> 10. s freeman
> 11. paymaster
> 12. phoneman
> 13. pop
> 14. scpo
> 15. dls
> 16. deer farmer
> 17. carl fountain
> 18. shakey hunter
> 19. drgnhntr 37
> 20. ultra mag
> 21. doug bush
> 22. mathews1
> 23. porkie
> 24. timberman
> 25. robbiey
> 26. fuzbo
> 27. doublebrowtine
> 28. johny tarzan
> 29. hamhock
> 30. #4s
> 31. baldfish
> 32. walton1
> 33. quackndeerhuntinRN
> 34. snakedogs72
> 35. riversedge
> 36. fowl play
> 37. firethorn
> 38. aewhite
> 39. bram
> 40. dixie slugs
> 41. youngmanbill
> 42. rifleroom
> 43. jbright52
> 44. tom threetoes
> 45. fltoak05
> 46. ga.mason
> 47. johnk3
> 48. magnumrecovery
> 49. clent586
> 50. campingman
> 51. chriswheelus
> 52. ranjan1
> 53. copenhagen cowboy
> 54. quackwacker
> 55. north ga. fireman
> 56. king pin
> 57. fdshriner
> 58. cessna
> 59. justbb
> 60. poppyglc
> 61. firefighterusa
> 62. canyonhunter
> 63. bullhart
> 64. ibornagain
> 65. ram 2500
> 66. dwharalson
> 67. d lusk
> 68. lawdawg915
> 69. geow
> 70. bar046
> 71. sniper27
> 72. joey9094
> 73. ga no pro
> 74. champ
> 75. jfocket
> 76. wvduece
> 77. robbie the deer hunter
> 78. klark kent
> 79. naildrvr
> 80. joe blanks
> 81. fitterdawg
> 82. ar hillbilly
> 83. keith44spl
> 84. ga dawg -father
> 85. lonnie in the mountains
> 86. ditchdigger
> 87. a.tayler
> 88. trzlwf
> 89. qturn
> 90. fitterdawg
> 91. sunnydaleslim
> 92. head east
> 93. thar 31321
> 94. moose911
> 95. tigwelder
> 96. just john
> 97. harley45
> 98. 00leland00
> 99. fieldtrip,death from above
> 100. tank1202
> 101. chris41081
> 102. adebord30183
> 103. wsm
> 104. rider1009
> 105. produnker
> 106. ckierbow
> 107.BULL BUTTER
> 108. PaulD
> 109. CL shoer
> 110. firebiker
> 111. red ranger 3
> 112. blues brother
> 113. Boots2
> 114. shing 308
> 115. bubbadawg
> 116. cddogfan1
> 117. fuel-injected
> 118. Glassman
> 119. HBC4570
> 120. hogdogtw008
> 121. Slim Chance
> 122. smoky ghost
> 123. Jay Bee
> 124. hogghead
> 125. telco guy
> 126. briar patch
> 127. mikel
> 128. m booth
> 129. collardncornbread
> 130. CADFather
> 131. wing zero
> 132. jfuqua
> 133. riverone
> 134. woods-n-water
> 135. crackerz
> 136. dogchaser
> 137. Greatflake
> 138. nkbigdog




I’m not but am asked that often. What gives? Never mind I see after reading down it has to do with Masons.


----------



## th plumber

Flowery Branch # 212
Past Master


----------



## th plumber

Flowery Branch #212
Past Master


----------



## produnker

th plumber said:


> Flowery Branch #212
> Past Master


Flowery Branch  #212
Past Master


----------



## wallacem

Dougerty Lodge #591, Albany Ga  Raised by my dad, August 1977.


----------



## Robust Redhorse

Yep.


Afflicted with "wanderlust"


----------



## lone oak

I have also traveled


----------



## GTMODawg

I seem to recall hearing it wasn't something one was supposed to readily disclose?????


----------



## Mason Jar

Yep, Mineral Bluff #483 and North Ga Shrine Club #11.


----------

